# e-Readers: Kindle, Sony, Nook



## Redorr

Does anyone have an e-Reader? I am considering buying one and I am not certain of the real differences between the ones out there. It seems the wireless uploads of the Kindle are great. Don't know about the variety and range of books that are available on the different platforms - Sony or the new Barnes and Noble Nook. And there are 2 versions of the Kindle and Sony. Just too much!

Anyone love/hate theirs?

Or do have a website that has good review info?

Thanks!:spy:


----------



## Missy

Anne, I will be watching this post with interest.


----------



## mellowbo

Anne, as I posted of FB, I love mine. I got the smaller version of the one on Amazon. It is easy to read and I love the fact that it is so easy to hold. Downloads take 60 seconds! I really did compare with the other brands and decided on the kindle but I'll be darned if I can now remember why? Senior moment???
Since getting it I have read a lot more too!
Carole


----------



## Missy

Carole, do you miss the tactile feeling of a book? Do you read in bed? I wonder how it is to be reading a computer type screen as you try to wind down. 

I heard on and NPR report that B&N Nook is the only one that has a feature that lets you share your e-books, which I like...I love being able to share a good read with friends...but then again, they would have to have a Nook too.

I am probably going to wait on this electronic until the market works out the winner. I suspect that it will be like VHS vs Beta...Blueray... Iphone... there will be clear winner in time and all the bugs will be worked out.


----------



## mugsy & me

apparently apple is preparing one for the market also.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, I don't miss the tactile feeling at all. I love that it is so light and holding it in one hand or propping it up on my knees. I love that I can also go up one size with the font when I need to. Reading in bed is great.
You are right, one day one will be the "winner". Not sure when though, in the meantime I'll just happily read my kindle.
Carole
PS, Missy, I really enjoyed Frontline last night. I have now set my Tivo to record it weekly!!!


----------



## Missy

mellowbo said:


> PS, Missy, I really enjoyed Frontline last night. I have now set my Tivo to record it weekly!!!


OT: didn't it frustrate the H*** out of you? I am glad you found it. If you didn't see it try and watch OBAMA'S WAR on-line. About Afghansnistan, best Frontline ever.

BTT: I am glad to hear Kindle is good for night reading. Lately I have been feeling guilty about buying so many books (many hard covers) and spending all that money and killing so many trees, and collecting all this clutter. My book shelves are overflowing. So I love the idea of an e-reader.


----------



## Lina

I LOVE my Kindle! I never see the need to buy books again (except for knitting books, which don't work well on the kindle, IMO) and that makes me happy - my bookshelves are WAY too full and it really does suck to move that way. I'm being totally practical here, but my book collection really was getting way out of hand. I also love that I have a bunch of books in one. I use it everyday on the subway and am so glad I don't have to carry around a different book every time since they are all there!

Missy, it does NOT read like a computer screen at all. There's no backlight. If it's dark, you can't even see it. The type looks very like a book. I do sometimes miss the smell of books, but honestly it doesn't matter all that much.

Oh and I have the second edition Kindle in the smaller size.


----------



## trueblue

My best friend just got the Kindle, but emailed me about the Nook today. It looks like the nook has more features (wi-fi, 3g, color touch screen) when you look at the comparison thing. I like the idea of saving space and trees by reading this way. My only concern is getting used to it.


----------



## Poornima

I LOVE my Kindle too (Second edition, small size). We also subscribe to www.audible.com and download the books to our iPods. I have huge selection of audio books as well as great seletion of digital books on Kindle. I love the fact that I am not wasting paper and space. The only hardcopy books I buy are the ones that I MUST have.

It would be great to have a color version of Kindle for graphics.


----------



## mintchip

My neighbor has the Nook and loves it
She says she got it because of their ad
"No reading glasses required! Choose from 5 different font sizes so you can read with ease. The best-in-class E Ink ® display with a 16-bit gray scale offers great contrast with no glare or backlight making for hours of reading enjoyment."


----------



## trueblue

Where did she get it?? The BN website says it's only available for pre-order. Are they selling them in the stores, but just not online?



mintchip said:


> My neighbor has the Nook and loves it
> She says she got it because of their ad
> "No reading glasses required! Choose from 5 different font sizes so you can read with ease. The best-in-class E Ink ® display with a 16-bit gray scale offers great contrast with no glare or backlight making for hours of reading enjoyment."


----------



## sashamom

Hi, I have the Kindle 1st Ed I think since I have had it for a couple of years. I did a lot of research on consumer web sites, i.e., CNET and Consumer Reports also went to the Sony website and read the reviews. I went with the Kindle because it had more books available for down load and it is wireless. I have enjoyed mine and would not trade it. Sashamom


----------



## mintchip

trueblue said:


> Where did she get it?? The BN website says it's only available for pre-order. Are they selling them in the stores, but just not online?


Works for the company testing new products.
PS- Sorry I just checked with her I wish I checked before I wrote about it............


----------



## trueblue

mintchip said:


> Works for the company testing new products.
> PS- Sorry I just checked with her I wish I checked before I wrote about it............


I want that job!


----------



## JeanMarie

I just ordered the Kindle 2 international version that came out this week. I am SO excited. I've already ordered books so it will be loaded and good to go when I get it Friday! lol I read a bunch of blogs about Kindle and Nook. Kindle was a no-brainer for me as I travel a lot and want to be able to get books or news in other countries. Also, I believe you must actually BE in a Barnes and Noble store to download. The lending feature is nice...but seriously, how many of your friends have a Nook and even if they did, wouldn't they want to download their own so they don't "lose" the book in 14 days? You can increase the font on Kindle, it will read to you if your eyes are tired and I can download a book from anywhere! 

Like I said....can't wait!!!


----------



## boo2352

We have two Kindles -- I use the larger size for work. I can put word docs and pdfs into it and read them easily I also use it for reading novels -- just finished Dan Brown's latest and have Cesar's books in it. I love it. You can download the first chapter of any book for free to see if you like it. And it fits nicely in Julie's bag!


----------



## cloe's_mom

I love my kindle. No more wandering into the bookstore trying to remember the title/author that I read about in the book review or heard about on NPR, no more trying to eat while holding open a book (it just sits on the table, open to the page). I read (past tense since we've gotten Chlöe) at least ten books at a time (a chapter a piece then move on), and it was so fun that it was all there. We actually have two, v2. and v3 for hubby. Best purchase. A lot of the classics are practically free on Amazon. The kindle rocks!!


----------



## Redorr

I like the fact that the Kindle gets newspapers and mags. I have the Kindle app on my iPhone, but it is really too small to read much. too much page turning! The Sony reader gets free books from Google books - but I don't know what is available there. I need to check that out. 

I am tired of schlepping books around when I travel. Even when I travel from the living room to my bedroom! Lazy me. 

It's looking like the Kindle for me. The smaller one, I think.


----------



## mellowbo

I agree Anne. I can't imagine even trying to read a book on my i-phone.
Carole


----------



## Sheri

Okay, for a non-techy type person, how does the Kindle work? I keep hearing and reading about people loving their Kindle, but don't understand it. Is it always online somehow and you can search for and buy books kind of like through the internet, hit a "buy" button, which already has your credit card in it? What happens when you finish reading the "book?" Can you save them somewhere, somehow? 

Oh, how do you turn a "page?" And, how do you mark your place? Are the books cheaper in this format?


----------



## mellowbo

OK Sheri, here goes, lol. Like a computer, you can leave it always "online" to Amazon kindle or you can just switch it on when you want to connect with Amazon Kindle. You can search for books on your kindle or on your computer at Amazon.com. When you find a book you like you just push "buy" and in 60 seconds the whole book has been downloaded to your kindle. Yes, your credit card is stored on your kindle account.

The books are all about $9.99 or less, even the just released hardbacks. The regular kindle stores about 1500 books. You can delete them whenever you want to. There is something that says you can download to your computer but I've never checked on that.

You push a button to turn the page forward or back. It automatically saves your place or you can add a bookmark. One thing I really like is the built in dictionary. You just put the cursor in front of the word you don't know and it tells you the definition.

The battery lasts for about 4 days of reading time. You charge it fast like a cell phone.

Go to Amazon.com and check the kindle out. It shows you all about it.

Carole


----------



## Sheri

Thanks, Carole! I've been reading up on it, but haven't seemed to find these type details.


----------



## Lina

Carole, just wanted to add that the battery lasts a lot longer if you don't leave the wireless on. I turn mine off except when downloading and I usually read about 2-3 hours per day and it lasts me at least 2 weeks before I feel like charging it. Though I must admit I've never let the battery go anywhere near dead (usually I charge around 30%), so don't know how long it would actually last for!


----------



## LuvCicero

I love, love, love, my kindle. Easy to take in your bag and you can download a new book anywhere, anytime!! The type is easy on your eyes and I like being able to change font sizes. If you want you can delete a book...but it's stored at Amazon so you can get it back anytime you wish. Downloads are 'fast'. I have the second edition also. I think it's the only 'book' you will ever need.


----------



## Missy

Carole, thanks for the description of how it works...you ladies are only supposed to convince me to buy things for my dogs! but now I am wanting a kindle sooner than later. May not wait for the market to sort it out.


----------



## DanielBMe

You guys are lucky. The Kindle is not available in Canada and neither is the Nook. We only get the Sony one which my friend has and loves. I would lean towards the Nook. Love the Look... of the Nook. I really want a choice so will wait a bit longer.


----------



## JeanMarie

Only one more day in my Kindle count down.
I just got an e-mail from Amazon this morning and they are dropping the price of the International Kindle to match the domestic one. It was only a $20 difference. They will be refunding me the money in the next few days. I now have $20 more to spend on books!
:whoo:

Oh one other question... Did any of you get the extra warranty coverage? They say it's for 2 years but the Kindle is covered the first year and so actually it's for 1 extra year. (Confusing...)


----------



## Redorr

I have compared book prices from the Sony to the to Kindle, and the Kindle is usually cheaper. The bestseller novels are the same $9.99, but other books are higher. And quite a bit cheaper on Amazon than Sony. I like Amazon as a company - go USA and all that, so it's probably going to be the Kindle. 

Jean - how funny, when I refreshed the Kindle site today the Intl version became the Kindle. Wonder why they had that $20 difference for a few weeks??


----------



## Redorr

Daniel - they now say they can ship the Kindle outside the US - must be this international version. Go for it Canada!


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Carole, thanks for the description of how it works...you ladies are only supposed to convince me to buy things for my dogs! but now I am wanting a kindle sooner than later. May not wait for the market to sort it out.


 Missy---Get the Kindle and read dog books


----------



## Chasza

LuvCicero said:


> I love, love, love, my kindle. If you want you can delete a book...but it's stored at Amazon so you can get it back anytime you wish. Downloads are 'fast'. I have the second edition also. I think it's the only 'book' you will ever need.


Ok, so it sounds like this answers what I was wondering: What happens if you lose your Kindle? So, this means that you have an account at Amazon -- seperately??? from other purchases??? - and you could just go back to that 'area' and download all the books you've already bought after you have a new Kindle?? Would it be easy to find the downloaded books that you have already purchased??

Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## cjsud

What do the newspapers and magazines look like? I'm a big magazine reader but hate having to throw them away it makes the recycle container very heavy.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

My kindle is the second best thing that happened to me this year. I purchased the Kindle 2 when it came out in February. I love the fact that I am saving trees and not filling up my home with so many books that get read once and then just sit around collecting dust.

I thought that i would miss the smell of the pages of a new book but I have such a bad sinus condition lately that I wouldn't be able to smell them anyway. It's great for reading on the beach since there is no glare.

The downside is of course I can no longer share my books with anyone. However, there is a way to get around this... You can have up to six members on an account (up to 6 kindle owners). Each book d/l from Amazon will be d/l to all of the users on that Account.

I haven't had a problem with books that I want to read not being available in Kindle format except for once. The book I am reading from my Book Discussion group. I will get over it. 

The first best thing that I purchased this year was Babaloo.

Love Love Love both


----------



## cjsud

I just read that the new nook can share.


----------



## JeanMarie

The Nook can share but if the person who you are lending it to doesn't read it in 14 days, it poofs. Or at least that is my understand from all the Blogs out there. I have girlfriends giving me books telling me I "must" read this...and usually I am in the middle of 3 others...lol.


----------



## Missy

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> The downside is of course I can no longer share my books with anyone. However, there is a way to get around this... You can have up to six members on an account (up to 6 kindle owners). Each book d/l from Amazon will be d/l to all of the users on that Account.


Vicki, so you and good friends would share one account? only one credit card though?



> The first best thing that I purchased this year was Babaloo.
> 
> Love Love Love both


:amen:


----------



## Redorr

Chasza said:


> Ok, so it sounds like this answers what I was wondering: What happens if you lose your Kindle? So, this means that you have an account at Amazon -- seperately??? from other purchases??? - and you could just go back to that 'area' and download all the books you've already bought after you have a new Kindle?? Would it be easy to find the downloaded books that you have already purchased??
> 
> Thanks,
> Lynn


As I understand it all your Kindle downloads are stored in your Amazon account and you can get them at any time. Helpful if you should somehow fill up your kindle and want to store some of your books off the device.

One thing that is worrisome across all of these units is that the publishers are being browbeaten into supporting the $9.99 price for the bestsellers. It appears that no one is making enough $$ with that as the model, so it may only be the structure for a short period of time. Like iTunes raised their prices from $.99 to $1.29. But I don't object to paying a fair price for books. I just don't want them to screw up the market just as it is hitting stride.

Looks like there is a Kindle in my future!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Another great feature about the Kindle is that you don't have to go looking for a dictionary when you don't know the meaning of a word. You just press a button and Voila ther is the definition.

There is also a voice on the Kindle. It can read you the book if you would like. I only turn it on when I want to hear a word pronounced.

I have also paid more than 9.99 for a book but not too often.


----------



## krandall

Poornima said:


> I LOVE my Kindle too (Second edition, small size). We also subscribe to www.audible.com and download the books to our iPods. I have huge selection of audio books as well as great seletion of digital books on Kindle. I love the fact that I am not wasting paper and space. The only hardcopy books I buy are the ones that I MUST have.
> 
> It would be great to have a color version of Kindle for graphics.


THAT's what _I'm_ waiting for! I want to be able to enjoy my magazines on the Kindle (or other e-reader) and for that, you really need color.

I use Audible all the time too... I do a huge portion of my "reading" while driving the car!<g>


----------



## JeanMarie

My Kindle arrives today! I'm sure the neighbors will think the goofy dog lady is even goofier when they see me sitting on my front stoop waiting for the UPS truck! eep:

The only thing I can figure about the price change for the Intl Kindle is that they had to try and mark the "difference" with a small price increase. The only difference is that this Kindle connects to the AT&T network instead of Sprint so you can download books internationally. I like having that option, though I don't know if I will ever use it. If you "connect" to download out of the country, they add a $2 surcharge. I am going to have to really want a book for that price.


----------



## Leslie

So glad Anne started this thread and you all added your input. My DS received a Kindle through work (they bought them for the IT team so they could share manuals more easily/cheaply) and he's been pleased w/it. I've been wanting to get one for awhile and now, after reading all of your replies, decided to put the Kindle onto my birthday/Christmas gift wish list. Now if I can just be patient and refrain from buying it myself....


----------



## JeanMarie

Question:

Should I get a protective cover for my Kindle? There's various leather covers and I was wondering if they are worth the money?


----------



## Poornima

krandall said:


> THAT's what _I'm_ waiting for! I want to be able to enjoy my magazines on the Kindle (or other e-reader) and for that, you really need color.
> 
> *I use Audible all the time too*... I do a huge portion of my "reading" while driving the car!<g>


Emphasis mine. I so LOVE audible that I recommend it whereever I go and meet anyone that loves to read. I have 100+ books and love the fact that my favorite books travel with me.


----------



## DanielBMe

Redorr said:


> Daniel - they now say they can ship the Kindle outside the US - must be this international version. Go for it Canada!


Unfortunately the international version is not available for Canada...figures!


----------



## mellowbo

JeanMarie said:


> Question:
> 
> Should I get a protective cover for my Kindle? There's various leather covers and I was wondering if they are worth the money?


JeanMarie, I haven't gotten one yet and don't think I will. They are expensive and I dunno.......
Actually I got a little Havanese purse thingy from Julie and the kindle fits perfectly in there so that's where I put it if I go anywhere with it.

Would like to hear other opinions on this.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero

Jean, are you reading or downloading? What do you think about your new toy? I hope you will enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## JeanMarie

Got my Kindle today and have already downloaded several books to it and have started reading them. I love the way this fits in my hands and how I can prop it up in my lap. I've experimented with different size fonts and find the next size up from the default one suits me just fine. It's so easy to flip through the pages that I don't mind doing it more often and actually think I read faster this way. I read through the quick tutorial and think it's a pretty intuitive device. Still...there's things to learn and it's worth the time.

Oh...and I LOVE that you can "try-out" a book for a chapter and do trials of 2 weeks to a month on the newspapers, magazines and blogs. It's very easy to cancel if you don't like them so you won't get stuck unless you just forget...

Over all...I think it's the start of a wonderful friendship!


----------



## Redorr

I am as excited as Jean and I haven't even ordered yet. I am going with the Kindle. I wanted one when they were first introduced a few Christmases ago. At nearly $500 it was a bit rich for my Amazon wish list, and oddly, no one gave me one! Now it is time. And I can update my Amazon wishlist for Kindle versions, magazines (all those intellectual ones that I sometimes buy in the airport but never really read all the way through) newspapers (so I don't have to spend all Sunday morning checking to see if the NYTimes has been delivered yet and wondering if my neighbors may have stolen it or it just never made it). And the final selling point was the Audible thing (maybe now I will know how to pronounce "bespoke")! 

Thanks everyone for the input. I think the competition brought down the price of the Kindle and it is time to buy!


----------



## krandall

Redorr said:


> I am as excited as Jean and I haven't even ordered yet. I am going with the Kindle. I wanted one when they were first introduced a few Christmases ago. At nearly $500 it was a bit rich for my Amazon wish list, and oddly, no one gave me one! Now it is time. And I can update my Amazon wishlist for Kindle versions, magazines (all those intellectual ones that I sometimes buy in the airport but never really read all the way through) newspapers (so I don't have to spend all Sunday morning checking to see if the NYTimes has been delivered yet and wondering if my neighbors may have stolen it or it just never made it). And the final selling point was the Audible thing (maybe now I will know how to pronounce "bespoke")!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input. I think the competition brought down the price of the Kindle and it is time to buy!


They're $500!?!?!? You can get a Netbook for under $300 that does a lot more than a Kindle can, and isn't much bigger...


----------



## irishnproud2b

I have an iPhone and a Kindle app for it. I get ebooks from Amazon or elsewhere and they load to my iPhone. I have it on the largest font and can see it perfectly. I love having the backlight for reading in bed before I go to sleep, which is a very long time habit of mine. I also have my Bible on it for church and Bible study. I actually showed my pastor so he didn't think I was reading text or email during the service. I just finished The Help, a NY Times best seller.  My iPhone holds over 3,000 books, so no problem. I don't want to read any other way now. :dance: I love it! Oh...and the app was free!


----------



## Redorr

krandall said:


> They're $500!?!?!? You can get a Netbook for under $300 that does a lot more than a Kindle can, and isn't much bigger...


The $500 price was when they were introduced. Now they are $259.

And, I have to say that e-readers are a totally different beast than a netbook. Screen technology, user interface, ergonomics, battery life...they are all meant to make reading easy and transporting books and magazine even easier. I read most everything online now, and every application lacks something.


----------



## JeanMarie

The new Kindle is $259. You can pick up first generation Kindle used on Amazon for around $99 now. People love to upgrade and if you don't care, it's a heck of a price!

Edit: You beat me to it, Anne. LOL....and I agree! I have a netbook and it's totally different. A computer screen is back-lit...as is an Iphone. Reading for any length of time makes my eyes a bit tired. The Kindle is like a book and is very relaxing to the eye.


----------



## krandall

Redorr said:


> The $500 price was when they were introduced. Now they are $259.
> 
> And, I have to say that e-readers are a totally different beast than a netbook. Screen technology, user interface, ergonomics, battery life...they are all meant to make reading easy and transporting books and magazine even easier. I read most everything online now, and every application lacks something.


At $259, I can see getting one. At $500, I'd have to be sure I'd love it BEFORE I bought one.<g> Maybe I'll try the Kindle app on my I-pod touch and see if I like that first.


----------



## mellowbo

Jean, I'm so glad you are loving it. I agree with every word you said!! Even the font size! But,  I paid $299. lol. If anyone wants to buy anything just wait until just after I buy it, guarantee the price will go down!! lmao.
*OK Ann, put your order in!!!*
Carole


----------



## Redorr

One final question for the Kindle lovers out there - can you put Kindle books on a Amazon Wishlist? I do one every Christmas with books and music for my family, but there isn't a button for the wishlist when you are in the Kindle store. Only seems that people can buy you an Amazon Giftcard. Any experience here?


----------



## mellowbo

hmmm, sorry, no help here 
Carole


----------



## tabby2

Hmmmm, I've been a holdout on the e-books because I didn't think they could be as convenient as a real book. But you're all making me start to reconsider this. . . . . . .


----------



## Missy

Carole, can you read The Forum on your Kindle? can you post? or is it just for reading blogs-- no interaction.


----------



## mellowbo

Missy, as far as I know it is just for reading books, newspapers, magazines. Maybe someone else knows more?
Carole


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

I once sent my self an email to my KIndle address, I also have a picture of Babaloo on it. I have been able to get to the net and have sent an EMAIL to someone. I will try to see if i can get to the forum on it. There is an experimental feature where you can get to the net but its very slow.


----------



## mybella

Thanks for starting this thread. I am too am thinking of buying an ebook. I wondered about getting the large size Kindle, but it sounds as though the smaller size is fine for reading books. Does anyone find the smaller Kindle too small for reading?

Thanks for all this great information!
Marie


----------



## boo2352

We have both sizes of Kindle. I use the larger one more for work -- I read word docs and take notes on them. I use either for general reading and don't have any problems with the smaller one. I even have some of my Kindle books on my iPod Touch and read them there, too.


----------



## Poornima

I only have the smaller Kindle and like it being that small to carry it in my shoulder bag. I It is about the paperback size and feels very comfortable to hold to read.


----------



## mybella

Thanks for the responses. It appears I can save myself some money and get the smaller Kindle. I appreciate the feedback.

Marie


----------



## mellowbo

Poornima said:


> I only have the smaller Kindle and like it being that small to carry it in my shoulder bag. I It is about the paperback size and feels very comfortable to hold to read.


Ditto!
It seem to me that the larger one might defeat the purpose??
Carole


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Marie,


You can change the font size on the Kindle. I have the smaller version of the Kindle and it fits in to all of my hand bags. I have a friend with the larger one and she says she probably would have done better with the smaller one. However, hers was a gift. 

Vicki


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I have been intigued for a few years with the Kindle. I had almost decided to buy one until I couldn't find any information on whether the battery is replaceable or not. I have a battery business and one of my customer's biggest complaints is that replacement batteries are expensive and often difficult to find. Can anyone tell me if they have had issues with the battery and if Amazon has readily available batteries for the Kindle or if the battery is even able to be replaced? If the batteries are replaceable I definitely will buy a Kindle but $259 is alot to pay if the equipment is useless when the battery fails. With Christmas coming up I sure would love to know because a Kindle will be on my list if I can resolve the battery question.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I found this:

Amazon.com: Amazon Kindle Replacement Battery (for 1st Generation Kindle): Kindle Store


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Thank you for the link Kathleen. This battery is for the first generation Kindle . I still can't find the 2nd generation battery but now I am sure that the batteries are replaceable so a Kindle is definitely on my Christmas list! Thanks again.


----------



## Redorr

I have had my smaller Kindle now for a week+ and I LOVE IT. It is so easy to read, i find myself burning through novels faster than printed editions. The smaller one is great because you can slip it into almost any size purse and when I am out and about I will stop for a coffee and read a chapter or so. I have subscribed to a few mags. I don't see the need to pay for blogs. I also like how easy it is to have the kindle on the table and read when having some lunch or coffee. I have a book weight for that purpose for print books, and now that is not an issue to wrestle with. 

I still haven't discovered how people can buy me specific books for my Kindle. But I am sure if we ask this holiday season they'll figure it out. 

I have to say the design of the Kindle is beautiful. I love the way it feels in my hands, much like I did with the first iPod Nano. When something is beautifully designed it is a pleasure to use. 

Love the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

Guess what I got for my birthday??? A brand new Kindle w/leather case! :bounce: Unfortunately, it won't be delivered for a few days.  Guess I need to get over to Amazon and start looking for books!


----------



## mellowbo

YIPEE!! Leslie, you are going to love it!
Last night I was at a party where a lady was telling me about a Kindle library where it is only about $9.00 a year. She hasn't looked into it much as she just got her kindle too. She said she would email me the info and when I get it I will post it.
Carole


----------



## Missy

Yay Leslie!!!! Happy Birthday by the way! I have been dropping big time hints for my b-day. 

Can't wait to hear more about that kindle library!


----------



## Leslie

mellowbo said:


> YIPEE!! Leslie, you are going to love it!
> Last night I was at a party where a lady was telling me about a Kindle library where it is only about $9.00 a year. She hasn't looked into it much as she just got her kindle too. She said she would email me the info and when I get it I will post it.
> Carole


It's the Kindle eBook Library. Here's their intro:

_eBooks for your Kindle Device
Using the Amazon Kindle with WPL Membership

Add any of 3/4 million PDF eBooks to your Kindle eBook Reader. Only $8.95 per year gives you unlimited access to any or all of our 750,000+ PDF titles. An additional Amazon fee may apply._

Don't know anyone who's used it, so I can't give a recommendation.

Amazon offers free ones, too. When looking at the Kindle Store, sort results by "price: low to high" to see what's available.


----------



## LuvCicero

Leslie, I'm excited for you to get the Kindle. I love this toy and so does DH. My girls give me gift cards so I can download books. I like using earphones in the car to listen while I drive...you can pick the voice and speed. A Kindle is a good thing!!


----------



## SMARTY

I have stayed away from this thread. I love my books but didn't know about the app for the iPhone. I need to check this out. My poor iPhone has so few apps it probably feels left out.


----------



## Missy

SMARTY said:


> I have stayed away from this thread. I love my books but didn't know about the app for the iPhone. I need to check this out. My poor iPhone has so few apps it probably feels left out.


Sandi, I am sure there is an app for your Iphone feeling left out...LOL. 
I have no apps and I'm darn proud of it! (but I too the other day felt like I was only using an iota of my iphones capacity-- so scanned the apps but got overwhelmed...tee hee)


----------



## boo2352

I use the app all the time. You can sync your books between the Kindle and the iPhone or iPod Touch. I read books on my iPod when I'm doing things like getting my oil changed, then sync so my Kindle opens up where I left off.


----------



## boo2352

I'd check on the wpl ebooks. The kindle dx (large one) can take pdf files directly, but they have to be converted for the smaller kindle. You can't change the font size on pdf files or use text to speech, but these work on the converted files (which may be a little clunky). It might be worth the fee to check wplout, though. Amazon does have free books available all the time, though - they're often the first of a series.


----------



## SMARTY

I am so slow, I do not have a clue how to add this app to my iPhone( what is the name of it?) and then find and download a book. I just finished Water for Elephants last night, so I go to my stash or try a new approach for tonights reading.

Any help would be appreciated by PM or here.


----------



## mellowbo

Thanks Leslie for the library info and thanks Boo for the warning about it. I am so un-tecky that I know I wouldn't be able to do what ever I need to do. Actually the friend last night has the big one so I guess it is for them?
Carole


----------



## tabby2

I'm inching closer to trying a Kindle but here's one of my biggest hesitations: I am a very fast reader, and I'm concerned that I'll find the Kindle annoying because I'm constantly needing to turn the page given the size of the screen. And, I've heard the page function is not the swiftest. 

Does anyone have any thoughts/experience on that?


----------



## boo2352

I haven't noticed that the page "turning" is slow. As soon as I press the button, the next page appears. It didn't take long to get used to clicking a button instead of turning a page -- I thought this would be a problem for me but was amazed how fast I adjusted.


----------



## Poornima

I too feel that the button for next page responds quickly. I think Kindle has been very well designed. I can't wait to see Amazon bring the next model with color and graphics.


----------



## Redorr

I find the page turn function is fine. I read a novel faster than ever on my new Kindle. And I zipped through Business Week on my cross-country plan flight on Tuesday. I think I actually turn pages faster than in a printed book or magazine.


----------



## Missy

Does anyone know if you can return it if you don't like it? And when do you think Kindle 3 is coming out? My guess is it will be color...and I bet they address the lending thing that B&N's nook is doing...I think I may wait a little longer to try. Or maybe try on my iphone and see.


----------



## trueblue

I'm still on the fence between the Kindle and the Nook. It looks like the Nook has more features...


----------



## boo2352

Missy, Amazon has a 30 day return policy on the Kindle. The Kindle app for the iPhone only works if you already have a Kindle -- it syncs to your kindle account on Amazon. Don't know about other apps that let you download from other sites.


----------



## JeanMarie

Okay! I just returned from a 7 day cruise to Mexico. It was heaven....omg I want to go back nooooooow....:Cry: I came home to --->>>:rain:

Anyway...
I brought my new Kindle and it was a hit!!! I love it love it love it. I subscribed to USA Today and had my newspaper just as soon as I came close to a port. My only complaint is I have so many books on it now, I didn't know which to start first. My son was on the the fence about buying one and he is now a convert. He taught me things that I didn't even know about the device. There's an "experimental" area on the Menu and I found out you can actually browse the internet and even pull up your e-mail! It's a pretty clunky interface but it shows they are working on new things and they invite your feedback. Many people saw me reading it and asked about it. I think I should go to work for Amazon as I know I "sold" at least 6 people one during my trip.

Regarding the page turning...I think you can flip the page on your Kindle faster than a book. You can use either hand and it's just so easy! And...if your eyes get tired, just turn on the reading feature and sit back and let it do the work for you!


----------



## irishnproud2b

boo2352 said:


> Missy, Amazon has a 30 day return policy on the Kindle. The Kindle app for the iPhone only works if you already have a Kindle -- it syncs to your kindle account on Amazon. Don't know about other apps that let you download from other sites.


Well, that's sort of correct. You have to get your ebooks at Amazon, but you download the free Kindle App to your iPhone first. You don't need to own a Kindle - just use the iPhone app. Or is that what you said and I misunderstood? I love my Kindle app for my iPhone and I read all my books on there now. You can't make it read to you, but it changes pages at the touch of your finger. Some day I will invest in a Kindle, but for now I'm enjoying what I have.


----------



## Redorr

Missy - the iPhone kindle app is free and you can buy books with it, you don't need akindle. And you can get free previews of any book, and then buy it if you want. I had the iPhone app for a few months before i got my Kindle. I found it a bit tedious to read on such a small screen, but then I never did try a novel on it, just non-fiction. 

Then when I got the kindle, it automatically loaded up what I had from my iPhone account. My actual kindle is refered to as "Anne's second Kindle" on the amazon site, with my iPhone being my first Kindle, I guess. 

There will, no doubt, be a new one coming out soon. But I don't know about the color. The thing with the Kindle is that the screen is not backlit, as they have tried to replicate the experience of reading a printed page. You actually need a light to read in the dark. 

I also had a similar experience to Jean. When I was in DC for meetings last week I am pretty sure I sold 5 or 6 of them to my colleagues who travel alot. I loved it as I downloaded 2 magazines before my plane took off, and spent more time in the interesting articles than I typically do in print. It was super cool. And the mag subscriptions are cheaper than print mags. 

Cool. Love it, love it.


----------



## mellowbo

Oops Anne, I've fallen behind on this thread. I didn't realize you got your kindle!! Don't you just love it?? For some reason it is more relaxing on my eyes than reading a book. Anyway, ENJOY!!!
Carole


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for starting this thread - Hubby wants one of them for Xmas and I was having trouble deciding. I think that after reading all this, I am going to get him the Kindle!! Since we rarely travel - and even more rarely travel out of the country, I will stick with the smaller one. 
thanks for the info and feedback!!


----------



## virginia

I am thinking about a kindle too,did anyone buy the 2 year extended warranty.Did you buy a cover for it,ill probably carry it in my purse.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Hi,

I bought the Kindle II in February when it came out. I bought a cover for it but not the 2 year extended warranty. Once again, it's the second best thing I purchased in 2009, the first was Babaloo.

Laurie, if I knew you were interested in a Kindle at the Fall Playdate I would have shown you mine. I always carry it with me. It fits right into my purse. You never know when you will be stuck somewhere and need to do something.

Have a Happy and Healthy Thanksgiving. Drive Carefully,

Vicki and BAbaloo


----------



## Laurief

Oh Vicki. I too wish I had seen it at the playdate, but Gabe really didnt tell me about his interest in this until after. Poornima is coming for a visit next week and said she would bring hers to let me see. I have make a decision and order soon before they are backordered!! Hope Babaloo is doing well!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Laurie,

The kindle is wonderful. I love it. I am having trouble reading an actual book these days. But what I am reading for a book group has not been "kindelized". I even have a picture of Babaloo on it. 

Gabe will love it. It's a great gift.

Babaloo is getting his stitches out tomorrow. Goodbye lampshade. I know that he will be happy to see it go. He can then just lick himself all over. He is such a sweet little guy and I am so sorry that he had to go through all of this. But then again what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.

See you soon,

Vicki


----------



## JeanMarie

I purchased a cover for my Kindle and am very happy to have it. I think it protects the device and, for me, makes holding it and propping it up so much easier! Mine is a really pretty green leather one but they come in all colors and also neoprene.


----------



## Leslie

Ohh, Jean! I love your cover! My family included the plain black leather case when they gave me mine for my birthday last month. I do like how mine protects but, it's not as pretty as yours


----------



## Poornima

Jean, it is so pretty. Where did you get it?


----------



## JeanMarie

Thanks for nice comments on my cover! I found it at Amazon's site under Kindle accessories and then covers. Here's a link:http://www.amazon.com/Covers-Kindle...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=498169071&pf_rd_i=1268192011

I am thinking I might be inclined to get the one that opens from the bottom as opposed to the way mine opens as a book. I think it would be nice to be able to prop it up on a table! Both are cool in their own way.

(I love the purple one, too!)


----------



## trueblue

Bummer. I told everyone I wanted Barnes & Noble giftcards for Christmas so I could get the Nook. It's SOLD OUT. Not shipping again until January something....I don't get it. This is what happened with the iphone too. Did they really think people wouldn't buy it, so didn't produce very many??


----------



## Poornima

trueblue said:


> Bummer. I told everyone I wanted Barnes & Noble giftcards for Christmas so I could get the Nook. It's SOLD OUT. Not shipping again until January something....I don't get it. This is what happened with the iphone too. Did they really think people wouldn't buy it, so didn't produce very many??


NYT reported that companies (including popular brand products, high end, luxury dept. stores) are limiting their inventory so that they can sell it at full price unlike last year when they had to sell it at steep discounts. Inventory is so limited that some stuff is already sold out.


----------



## Poornima

JeanMarie said:


> Thanks for nice comments on my cover! I found it at Amazon's site under Kindle accessories and then covers. Here's a link:http://www.amazon.com/Covers-Kindle...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=498169071&pf_rd_i=1268192011
> 
> I am thinking I might be inclined to get the one that opens from the bottom as opposed to the way mine opens as a book. I think it would be nice to be able to prop it up on a table! Both are cool in their own way.
> 
> (I love the purple one, too!)


Thanks, Jean! It is on my wish list now!


----------



## JeanMarie

Just got an update last night on my Kindle.....Now you can easily choose between landscape and portrait view! I get USA Today and the graphs were messed up with portrait view! Fixed. Here's the latest list of updates:

Longer Battery Life: Now read for up to 1 week on a single charge with wireless on, a significant improvement from the previous battery life of 4 days.


Built-in PDF Reader: Your Kindle can now display PDF documents natively. Native PDF support allows you to carry and read all of your personal and professional documents on the go.


Adjustable Screen Rotation: The Kindle screen can now manually rotate between portrait and landscape


----------



## Missy

I have another question. Does the Kindle get warm or hot when you are reading like other electronics?


----------



## Leslie

JeanMarie said:


> Just got an update last night on my Kindle.....Now you can easily choose between landscape and portrait view! I get USA Today and the graphs were messed up with portrait view! Fixed. Here's the latest list of updates:
> 
> Longer Battery Life: Now read for up to 1 week on a single charge with wireless on, a significant improvement from the previous battery life of 4 days.
> 
> Built-in PDF Reader: Your Kindle can now display PDF documents natively. Native PDF support allows you to carry and read all of your personal and professional documents on the go.
> 
> Adjustable Screen Rotation: The Kindle screen can now manually rotate between portrait and landscape


AND "There is nothing you need to do to receive this update. Kindle automatically checks for and downloads updates when one is available, and your device will automatically self-update in the next few weeks."

Can they make it any easier? I wish all of life's changes were this simple!


----------



## JeanMarie

It does not get warm....there are no applications running. It's just a really "cool" book!


----------



## Missy

IWAK!!!!


----------



## trueblue

Missy said:


> IWAK!!!!


LOL!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Until I get a Kindle, I just downloaded the free app from B&N. Now I can get books on my iPhone from Amazon AND B&N.


----------



## mintchip

irishnproud2b said:


> Until I get a Kindle, I just downloaded the free app from B&N. Now I can get books on my iPhone from Amazon AND B&N.


aren't they hard to read on the phone?


----------



## irishnproud2b

Oh my, no. I have the font on the biggest, and the phone has a constant back light. The pages turn with a touch. Not hard to read at all. However, I use my phone constantly and have to charge it often. It's better since I got another cord to plug it in while I read at night. Now it doesn't go down as fast. The battery time is my major reason for wanting the real Kindle.


----------



## Missy

*the other side of the review*

I am pretty convinced. But thought I would post this article for those of you still considering. If I don't get a kindle for b-day or the holidays I may wait to see what Apple comes up with next year.

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-hom...but-the-story-isnt-over?mod=family-love_money


----------



## Jammies

irishnproud2b said:


> I have an iPhone and a Kindle app for it. I get ebooks from Amazon or elsewhere and they load to my iPhone. I have it on the largest font and can see it perfectly. I love having the backlight for reading in bed before I go to sleep, which is a very long time habit of mine. I also have my Bible on it for church and Bible study. I actually showed my pastor so he didn't think I was reading text or email during the service. I just finished The Help, a NY Times best seller. My iPhone holds over 3,000 books, so no problem. I don't want to read any other way now. :dance: I love it! Oh...and the app was free!


Do you remember if the cost to downlaod the bible is the same as it is for books??


----------



## Redorr

I still love my Kindle. Here's the latest habit - sitting on the sofa on Sundays, reading the print edition of the New York Times Book Review, and downloading to my Kindle free preview sample chapters of books that were reviewed or advertised. Love that. 

I traveled over Thanksgiving and had Lola in-cabin with me on the plane, so I had no extra room for anything at my feet. But I didn't need it - just slipped the Kindle into the seat pocket and I had all the room I needed. And as my eyes got tired, I increased the font size. :whoo:


----------



## Missy

Anne, I love the thought of that...browsing a review and downloading the first chapter right there! Cool...tempted by what Apple might come up with...but I still think IWAK!


----------



## irishnproud2b

Jammies said:


> Do you remember if the cost to downlaod the bible is the same as it is for books??


Yes, I believe it was about the same price - I got the Olive Tree Bible Reader, NIV version. But they have all the versions. Just go to iTunes for the app.


----------



## triona

WOW once again the forum amazes me. I am going to go through this thread line by line in order to decide what I need. I have a house overflowing with books. I read every day, especially at night before I fall asleep. Does anyone know anything about cookbooks online or on kindle et al? I love to cook and try out new books with new recipes.

Triona


----------



## Poornima

triona said:


> WOW once again the forum amazes me. I am going to go through this thread line by line in order to decide what I need. I have a house overflowing with books. I read every day, especially at night before I fall asleep. Does anyone know anything about cookbooks online or on kindle et al? I love to cook and try out new books with new recipes.
> 
> Triona


Though I have never ordered any cookbooks, Kindle carries a number of books on cooking, food and wine.

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_lin...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=499571851&pf_rd_i=1286228011


----------



## irishnproud2b

And if you "search" for specific cooking, such as diabetic cooking or Italian cooking, you can find even more specific cookbooks.


----------



## Missy

I just ordered my Kindle! got a few Amazon gift cards for the holidays and I couldn't wait. Should be here by New Years! unfortunately now I am only left with IWAP since IWAK has been taken care of.


----------



## LuvCicero

Yeaaa, Missy. You will love a Kindle. It's just "to easy" to buy books!!


----------



## JeanMarie

> Yeaaa, Missy. You will love a Kindle. It's just "to easy" to buy books!!


Heh heh...this is for sure! I do download a lot of "sample" chapters and that has helped me decide. But I was sitting watching a Dr Phil rerun the other day and heard about a book. I turned off Phil and downloaded the book and spent the afternoon happily reading it! Just too easy and fast.


----------



## danak

It was suggested to me to wait for the Apple, but I read that it will sell for around 2K. So I'm not waiting. Not spending that when I already own to Macs.


----------



## Leslie

That's great, Missy. I am so in love w/mine. I've found a lot of free books to download, mostly old ones I never got around to reading (The Picture of Dorian Gray, Pride & Prejudice, Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin, etc.) I also found a great one of Christmas short stories I've been enjoying lately. 

Dana, I'm sure the Apple one will be nice but, not sure it will be worth that price. YIKES!


----------



## danak

exactly how I feel Leslie. Hope you had a really wonderful Christmas and are preparing for a Happy New Year.


----------



## ivyagogo

I've been thinking about getting a Nook or Kindle, but I really like hard copies and audiobooks. I might bite the bullet some time.


----------



## mintchip

ivyagogo said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Nook or Kindle, but I really like hard copies and *audiobooks*. I might bite the bullet some time.


My neighbor says "she uses her Kindle as an audiobook reader when she is driving????"


----------



## trueblue

I've been waiting to get the Nook. Got some money for Christmas to help buy one. Now I'm totally confused. The Nook definitely has more features according to every review that I've read, but the latest reviews say that the Nook has obvious software problems....it's slow, the screen is slow to react, etc. The reviews say that the bugs should be relatively easy to fix, but they aren't yet. So, do I wait for them to be fixed or just order the Kindle?? I'd love the apple whatever it's going to be, but I'm not spending $2K on an ereader of any brand.


----------



## trueblue

mintchip said:


> My neighbor says "she uses her Kindle as an audiobook reader when she is driving????"


Sally, there's a video on the kindle website that shows this feature. Apparently, the kindle will read to you when you turn on the audio function. Pretty cool.


----------



## irishnproud2b

As I've said in this thread, I've got the Kindle app for my iphone, but if I were to get a Kindle and wanted it to read to me, is it going to read in one of those "robot" voices? Or has someone already recorded it and the audio of that plays when you want?


----------



## trueblue

irishnproud2b said:


> As I've said in this thread, I've got the Kindle app for my iphone, but if I were to get a Kindle and wanted it to read to me, is it going to read in one of those "robot" voices? Or has someone already recorded it and the audio of that plays when you want?


Check out the video on Amazon.com. It kind of sounds like a robot voice to me.


----------



## mintchip

trueblue said:


> Sally, there's a video on the kindle website that shows this feature. Apparently, the kindle will read to you when you turn on the audio function. Pretty cool.


 Thanks for the information. That is an interesting video
I bet it can even read us a bedtime story :laugh:


----------



## Missy

you know I am a mac person through and through, and I had not heard about the 2K, but what decided me was that it is supposed to be back lit like the iphone or computer screen. The last thing I need when I am reading in bed is another computer screen.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> you know I am a mac person through and through, and I had not heard about the 2K, but what decided me was that it is supposed to be back lit like the iphone or computer screen. The last thing I need when I am reading in bed is another computer screen.


I agree 100%


----------



## danak

Ditto on the mac stuff Missy, I work on mac and PC all day and by the end of the day I wonder why anyone would want a PC. 

Guess I'll order my Kindle today since I just went cold turkey on the FaceBook games this morning. No more wasting my time with those.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I got a Kindle for Christmas and I love it! it is very easy on your eyes, you can change the font size, you can have it on the arm rest of a chair and still be able to read it. I would think I could even read while on my eliptical. The audio enabled is not available on all books so if you want something that is audio enabled make sure the book you download is capable of it. The only downside I can see is that it would be very easy to overspend on books! I just got mine Christmas day and read The Last Song by Nicholas Sparks, downloaded th NIV Bible, and I am downloading the new Vince Flynn book this evening.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

I have a Kindle and as I have stated before. I recently saw and picked up the nook. Besides it being very slow it was much heavier than the kindle. The one advantage of the nook is that you can loan a book for 14 days to a friend and that is it.

I thought that I would miss the touch and feel of tunring the page and also the smell of the paper. I don't miss either. 

I went to see It's Complicated by myself ( I am such a grown up). My Dh was watching football. I like to sit in the back with every other middle age person so I went very early. I took my kindle to read while I was waiting for the movie to go on and I just increased the font size since it was dark in the theatre.

All of the Classics are free on Kindles.

HAppy and Healthy New Year to all of you. HAppy reading. MAybe we should start a RECOMMENDED BOOK tHREAD.

vICKI


----------



## SMARTY

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> . MAybe we should start a RECOMMENDED BOOK tHREAD.
> 
> vICKI


there is a book thread

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8579&highlight=good+book

I was about to go there to post the book i finished last night, pretty good mystery....... The Wrong Mother by Sophie Hannah


----------



## Missy

My Kindle just arrived! wow 2 days!!! I am very excited. The screen is a tad smaller than I imagined. But I suspect I will get used to it. 

Those of you that have one...is there a way to change the contrast? perhaps it is easier to read this way but it is a bit black on gray... Off to buy the boys NV with my new coupon and then home under the comforter to read!!!! Yay!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

I haven't come across anything about the contrast. I do play with the font size from time to time.

Thanks for the book thread. I will go there and enter some.

Vicki


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> My Kindle just arrived! wow 2 days!!! I am very excited. The screen is a tad smaller than I imagined. But I suspect I will get used to it.
> 
> Those of you that have one...is there a way to change the contrast? perhaps it is easier to read this way but it is a bit black on gray... Off to buy the boys NV with my new coupon and then home under the comforter to read!!!! Yay!


Congratulations! Enjoy it


----------



## Laurief

Well I settled on the Kindle for Gabe for Xmas and he is THRILLED TO DEATH WITH IT!! He has not put it down, and even brought it to work today! Does anyone have one with a background light? He cant seem to find it on there - but I have not looked. Do they sell one with a light?


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Well I settled on the Kindle for Gabe for Xmas and he is THRILLED TO DEATH WITH IT!! He has not put it down, and even brought it to work today! Does anyone have one with a background light? He cant seem to find it on there - but I have not looked. Do they sell one with a light?


My sister bought this light for hers


----------



## Missy

ok... so the problem may be concentrating on one book long enough to get into it. I downloaded a bunch of samples last night...and kept going from one to the other to the other. I finally bought the book I was currently reading in hard cover so that I could see how the experience compares. LOL...it's was supposed to save me money on books and here I bought the book both ways. I do love it. It is so light and easy to hold. the page turning is much quieter for a sleeping DH. My only qualm so far is I wish the screen were brighter.


----------



## Paradise Havs

I just stumbled into the Forum after a long absence and saw this thread. I have had a Kindle for about a year and love it but just purchased a Nook. Love it too. I'll pass on the Kindle to DS. 

I never used the voice mode on Kindle-annoyed me and mispronounced lots of words. Both K & N can download audio books though.

Love the Nook's touch pad and ability to show color covers! There has already been an update and initial sluggishness is fixed and since it can be added to home wi-fi it is as quick as Kindle now. Another update is due in January.

Yes, it does save me money on books! Instead of buying on impulse I download free samples and only buy when I am ready to read it.

Both are great e-readers! My Hav's are totally bored by both!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Missy said:


> My only qualm so far is I wish the screen were brighter.


Is that not one of the "better" features of the Kindle, to let you have the same experience as reading the book? I am still so on the fence about getting one, so I read every post.

One of our younger guests at our Christmas Drop In, a 12 year old had her Kindle with her so my Mother and I had the opportunity of trying it out. This young lady said she liked it but missed the feel of a book, so my mother and she had a long discussion on the beauty of books and going to the library, which my Mom does every 2 weeks. I am so glad I did not buy her one for Christmas, but I still want one. I think&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Missy

I just wrote support. Yes Sandi, it is not like a computer screen and is not back lit. but it looks more like newsprint than a page in a book. I guess I expected it to be on a whiter background.


----------



## Leslie

Personally, I like that it's not on a bright background. Bright back lit screens make my eyes hurt after awhile and give me a headache  That would certainly put a damper on being able to enjoy my reading...


----------



## trueblue

My Kindle should get here tomorrow!! So excited! Now I have to pick some books from my goodreads.com to-do list so they'll be ready when it gets here


----------



## tabby2

I'm sooo tempted to get a Kindle but am trying to wait until Apple's big announcement in January -- if it's an e-reader, I figure maybe Amazon might drop the Kindle's price again. And I'm still thinking I might miss having real books. . . . . . .


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I still love my Kindle. I love that most books are $9.99. I love it more that the classics are free. I was reading Sherlock Holmes by the time I was in third grade and an avid reader of the classics. I downloaded a bunch of free books yesterday, the Adventures of Sherlock Holmes was one of them. Before I received my Kindle I was planning on getting a leather cover for it to make it feel more like a real book. I have to say that now that I have it if I get a cover it will only be for protection as I don't miss having a book at all. This coming from a woman whose most favorite Christmas as a child was the year I got a slew of books. Green Mansions, Jayne Eyre, Wuthering Heights, Pride & Prejudice among them. I have always loved books and in my opinion the Kindle just takes it to a higher level. It is so easy to read. I can put the reader down and have my hands free to knit or do a crossword puzzle. No more lugging a tote bag full of books to the beach, no more losing my place in a book, or struggling to read the print on the inside margins. I don't have to drive across town to the bookstore or try to make room on my bookshelves for yet another book. I also like that it isn't back lit as I spend 90% of my day on the computer and by the end of the day my eyes are tired of looking at the backlit screen.


----------



## Missy

Holly...me too about the feel. I ordered a leather cover too that has not come yet...but I may not use it. the kindle is just so light and intuitive and no thumb ache from trying the keep the book open!


----------



## Mraymo

My DH bought me a Kindle for Christmas. I love it. I thought the screen would be bigger too. I didn't realized that you could only buy books from Amazon though. I always buy my books from B&N, they offer so many discounts with the membership. I just assumed you could buy the ebooks whereever but it doesn't seem to have that option. I want to get a cover for it (I told DH not to buy me one because I wanted to pick it myself). We're up in Danvers, MA at the indoor waterpark and I wish it had a cover so I wouldn't have to worry so much about leaving it in my bag. People notice it when I'm reading it since it doesn't have a cover so it doesn't look like a book. I just have to order one from amazon when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## irishnproud2b

What I like about my Kindle app for my iPhone is that it *does* have a back light. I am almost done reading A Simple Christmas and I highly recommend The Help. It was on the best seller list a long time - might still be there. I heard they have the app for the PC now, or they're going to have it. That's nice if you want a bigger screen, but bad if you want to move around.


----------



## Missy

So no one else having contrast issues? I am wondering if it is my kindle? I am loving it however, I just wish there was more contrast.

Just finished The Flood by Margret Atwood. not my favorite, but she is such a good writer.


----------



## SMARTY

Missy just about everywhere I go I see people with the Kindle.... office, airport, my mom's doctor's office.....if you see someone ask to look at their screen to see if yours is different.


----------



## trueblue

Quick question. I've looked through the Kindle bookstore on Amazon looking for free books. I can't find a section for that...can somebody help me out? Thanks


----------



## murphymoesmamma

trueblue said:


> Quick question. I've looked through the Kindle bookstore on Amazon looking for free books. I can't find a section for that...can somebody help me out? Thanks


Kim, I downloaded 3 or 4 free books on the Kindle the other day.There is no section for free books. Just go to the type of book that you want to read like mystery or suspense and start to scroll through. You will find many books that are free. I am reading "The Crossroad Cafe" now and I am loving it. It was a freebie. I also downloaded "Midnight in Madrid" for free but noticed today as I was browsing that it now has a price so maybe some books are only free for a short period of time like a sale would be. I hope this helps you!


----------



## Missy

Kim, if you change the sort from lowest to highest priced on the type of book you want to search the free books come up first.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Missy said:


> Kim, if you change the sort from lowest to highest priced on the type of book you want to search the free books come up first.


Ahhh Missy, you are a gem. Thanks for that info I never thought of doing that. Thanks again!


----------



## Missy

Holly some one else mentioned it early on in this thread, that's how I knew... 

Sandi, I never see anyone with a Kindle! isn't that funny.


----------



## Missy

Just wanted to say that I called Amazon today. And they had me compare my Kindle screen to the one on their website, not sure that is the best guide...but.... mine is darker so they are sending me out a new one for tomorrow. it will be interesting to compare.


----------



## JeanMarie

It's so much fun seeing how everyone is enjoying their Kindle. My son ordered his and has been texting me about how excited he is! I'm excited to be able to give him Amazon gift cards for holidays.... 

If you all haven't tried it yet... go to the Home menu and try the "experimental" page! You can do basic web searches there and even access your e-mail. It's pretty primative (no pictures) but still kind of cool. You can also download basic mp3 files to your Kindle and listen to music while you read!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Thanks for the info Jean. My Kindle ranks right up there with my laptop for "must have" gadgets in my life! My DH usually buys me jewelry for Christmas and I have to say I was way more excited with my Kindle.


----------



## Lina

Missy, for what it's worth, I think it totally depends on the person. I think my Kindle is the perfect contrast as I too get sick of backlit computer screens. However, my mom and my stepdad both find it too dark and wanted to turn the contrast up. It's almost like personal preference or something as I haven't had that issue *at all* but apparently my mom does. Although, as you said, it's possible you got a darker one after all.


----------



## SMARTY

Missy said:


> Just wanted to say that I called Amazon today. And they had me compare my Kindle screen to the one on their website, not sure that is the best guide...but.... mine is darker so they are sending me out a new one for tomorrow. it will be interesting to compare.


that is great service, glad to hear they they have real customer service. I hope the new one is better for you.


----------



## Leslie

I wanted to share w/you all about something funny that happened to me w/my Kindle over the holidays. 

My 15 y.o. DGS had never seen one so, on Christmas day I was showing him how it works. As I was showing him how easy it is to buy a book, I accidentally clicked the "buy" button and bought the book I had randomly gone to.  Well, thank goodness it was a free one and not one that costs $$. When I realized what I'd done, I figured I'd just archive it later and be done w/it. But, before doing that I decided since I had it I'd at least read a chapter or two just to see if I'd like it. Turns out it's for readers 8th grade and above. I often read this level of books so I can give recommendations to my students. Well, I'm now about 1/2 way through and I'm enjoying it. Will definitely recommend it to my older girl students.


----------



## JeanMarie

I accidently clicked and bought a book. They do give you an option to click another button to say it's a mistake. I did that and they handled it perfectly! Glad your mistake was a happy one!


----------



## Missy

Just wanted to let you all know I got my replacement Kindle yesterday. And the Contrast is better!!!! Yay. It is not a huge difference, but side by side the new has slightly more differentiation between the type and the background and the screen is cooler in color tone. I am glad I called. I can only describe the first one as a little bit muddy. I was very impressed with how Amazon handled it.


----------



## LuvCicero

I am glad you called also...and happy that you like it better. Now ~ download and enjoy that wonderful little toy!!


----------



## Missy

LOL Dale, I never stopped enjoying my toy. I could use my old one right up until the new one was charged!


----------



## danak

Love this Kindle customer service. Little problem with mine, will have a new one Monday, then I send this one back. 
I guess they realize that it pays to keep a Kindle in your hands, not sitting in the mail. As long as you have it you're buying books and things. Good marketing.


----------



## Missy

just curious Dana, What is your little problem?


----------



## danak

It was, hard to describe, when a new page would turn, there was a shadow of the old print that took a nanosecond or 2 to go away. My concern was mostly that it would get worse.


----------



## Missy

good to know. let us know if you have the problem with the new one.


----------



## Missy

do you turn your kindle off when you are done reading? or just click into sleep mode so the author pages come up? 

My old kindle turned off quite easily, my replacement kindle seems to want to be in sleep mode and if I hold the power tab for the 4 seconds you are supposed to turn it off it often resets and I lose my place in the book. Called Kindle and they said they suggest to keep it in sleep mode unless you are going to not be using it for a week or more. So what do you gals do? sleep or turn it off?


----------



## Leslie

I usually turn mine off at night when I'm through.


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> do you turn your kindle off when you are done reading? or just click into sleep mode so the author pages come up?
> 
> My old kindle turned off quite easily, my replacement kindle seems to want to be in sleep mode and if I hold the power tab for the 4 seconds you are supposed to turn it off it often resets and I lose my place in the book. Called Kindle and they said they suggest to keep it in sleep mode unless you are going to not be using it for a week or more. So what do you gals do? sleep or turn it off?


 It sounds to me that this one has issues and should be sent back before there are more. Good luck


----------



## Mraymo

I read online that it's best to keep it in sleep mode instead of shutting it down so I just keep it in sleep mode. Mine is a little harder to shut off, much easier to put in sleep mode.


----------



## trueblue

I just leave it in sleep mode when I'm not using it. I only charged it once since I've gotten it, and I've been using it every day. Pretty impressed with the battery life, especially after dealing with the iphone.


----------



## Missy

anyone lusting after the IPAD?


----------



## Wildflower

Missy said:


> anyone lusting after the IPAD?


Yep! I was waiting for the announcement before buying the Kindle 2 (loved this thread btw) and now I don't know what to do... Apple usually gets it right and this looks very impressive!

So holding off on the Kindle for now...


----------



## trueblue

Missy, I'm a total gadget freak...yes, IWAIP!


----------



## Missy

yup.me too. anyone want to buy a slightly used kindle?


----------



## mintchip

I wish it had a phone and camera


----------



## DorothyS

This thread has been of great interest to me as I have been thinking about getting a kindle. I am even more convinced after reading all the posts that I want one! Regarding the new iPad, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Mac user, but don't think I want an iPad for reading if it is backlit like my iMac. Talk about eye-strain! Sometimes I have to stop working sooner than I would like because my eyes feel like they are bugging out. It sounds as though the kindle is much better for long reading sessions.


----------



## CapotesMom

Usually when I sit down to read a book it's for hours at a time..

....sorry guys, but there's something inherently wrong about having to plug in your book because the battery is dead... that and they don't have that 'book' smell. Nope.. I'll stick to a good old fashioned book any day and keep my macbook and iphone separate. (though I adore those devices)


----------



## irishnproud2b

First of all, I try not to buy things when they first come out - the price usually drops later, and they have time to work out any bugs that show up. Second, I really don't want to read my books on something so big as that IPAD. When I get ready to buy, it will be the Kindle, and not the newest, big Kindle. Meanwhile, I like reading on my iPhone with the free app.


----------



## Melissa Miller

IWAIP!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!! I cant wait to play sudoku on that thing.


----------



## Missy

a little fun at apple's expense! (not for everyone) :flame::fish::evil:


----------



## krandall

Melissa Miller said:


> IWAIP!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW!!!!!! I cant wait to play sudoku on that thing.


Me too!!! I can't wait. I use my Ipod touch constantly, and for what I do, I think the Ipad will be even better. That I can read books on it is a bonus... I'd want it even without that feature. (now all I need to do is afford it! ;-)


----------



## mybella

Missy - You are so bad! But that is funny!

Marie


----------



## DorothyS

Missy, that video is hilarious! I'm sending it to all my Mac friends!

On another note, I went out and bought a Sony Reader on the weekend and was very disappointed. It was probably just the particular Reader I had, but it was so glitchy! And the Sony eLibrary website Store to purchase books froze continuously on my Mac. I was finally able to purchase a book (after restarting about 6 times, which is very clunky since it isn't wireless) and then the whole unit froze and I couldn't turn pages or even turn it off! So back into the box and back to the store. Last night my husband ordered a Kindle for me so I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will work better! I must say that after trying the Sony and having to turn on my computer, then use a USB cord to download books, I think the wireless Kindle will be much easier. I hope the manual is more user-friendly also - the Sony one even confused my husband at times, and he's no slouch in the computer department!


----------



## Missy

thanks Apple. higher prices

http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20100201/tc_pcworld/amazonagreestoupebookpricesforpublisher_1


----------



## murphymoesmamma

DorothyS said:


> Missy, that video is hilarious! I'm sending it to all my Mac friends!
> 
> On another note, I went out and bought a Sony Reader on the weekend and was very disappointed. It was probably just the particular Reader I had, but it was so glitchy! And the Sony eLibrary website Store to purchase books froze continuously on my Mac. I was finally able to purchase a book (after restarting about 6 times, which is very clunky since it isn't wireless) and then the whole unit froze and I couldn't turn pages or even turn it off! So back into the box and back to the store. Last night my husband ordered a Kindle for me so I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will work better! I must say that after trying the Sony and having to turn on my computer, then use a USB cord to download books, I think the wireless Kindle will be much easier. I hope the manual is more user-friendly also - the Sony one even confused my husband at times, and he's no slouch in the computer department!


Dorothy you will be thrilled with the Kindle. The user manual is a very thin book maybe 4 pages. It is so unbelievably easy. I opened the package at Christmas and had my first book downloaded in mere minutes! I just love how I can put it on my desk and have my hands free for other things. Another plus is the free downloads. My last 2 books were free and both were fantastic books! You can purchase the books directly from the Kindle or do it on the computer and it automatically downloads them to your Kindle. If you keep the wireless turned off except to download books your battery can last for weeks. I have the thin smaller version and I can say that it is the best Christmas gift I have ever received. I love it!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Missy, You little devil you!!! :evil:


----------



## Redorr

I am still thrilled with my Kindle - no glitches. And altho I love me all things Mac, i have an iPhone and with the Kindle and Macbook I don't see that I "need" an iPad. I am not a gamer, so that aspect isn't important. I do watch TV on my laptop - and if the iPad plays flash and you have WiFi it would be good for watching programs streaming from Hulu or network sites. But I do that on my laptop now. 

It is hard to see what you "need" when whole new categories are invented. I can tell you that I bought my iMac in 2002 specifically so I could get an iPod (before they were PC compatible) and it was a great decision. And now, if I didn't have an iPhone, and a Kindle, I'd grab an iPad shortly after they are available.


----------



## sandydlc

Redorr said:


> I am still thrilled with my Kindle - no glitches. And altho I love me all things Mac, i have an iPhone and with the Kindle and Macbook I don't see that I "need" an iPad. I am not a gamer, so that aspect isn't important. I do watch TV on my laptop - and if the iPad plays flash and you have WiFi it would be good for watching programs streaming from Hulu or network sites. But I do that on my laptop now.
> 
> It is hard to see what you "need" when whole new categories are invented. I can tell you that I bought my iMac in 2002 specifically so I could get an iPod (before they were PC compatible) and it was a great decision. And now, if I didn't have an iPhone, and a Kindle, I'd grab an iPad shortly after they are available.


From everything I've read so far, the iPad will not support Flash anytime soon, so Hulu and other sites that stream Flash are out of luck for iPhone and iPad users. There is an iPhone app for SlingPlayer, so if you have a Slingbox, that player should also work on an iPad.

Did you check out this very comprehensive review of the iPad on Engadget? http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/29/apple-ipad-the-definitive-guide-so-far/ (really one of my favorite tech geek sites!!)

I too have a Kindle (both version 1 and 2) and have been reading this thread with interest. I travel quite a bit for both business and pleasure and my Kindle has become my constant companion. What I would look forward to (if I were to purchase an iPad) is having a multimedia device and book reader all in one. I've downsized my travel bag down to the bare essentials and consolidating devices is really the key to light travel, as well as not having a heart attack every time you think your bag is out of sight for a millisecond!!

Typically I travel with the following:
* iPhone
* digital camera (only for longer family vacations where taking pics in all lighting conditions is important)
* Kindle
* One of my laptop computers (either my OQO (Ultra-mobile PC), or one of my Dell Mini's - either the Mini 9 (which is now a Hackintosh) or my Mini 10V which has Windows XP on it.
* Bose headphones
* Garmin GPS

I do use my computer to access my office network when offsite but now that I've delegated many of my Admin tasks to an employee, it's much more likely that I just need to monitor my email - which I can do from my iPhone.

An iPad would be a fun toy, but nothing I *need*. With my Dell mini 9 (running a full installation of Mac OS X), I can watch movies, and still have a full OS for running nearly any application and browsing any site (flash included), and I have an extended battery that gives me 10+ hours of use. I just purchased a Sprint Overdrive which is a personal wifi that has 3G/4G capability. Theoretically it should work with any device I connect it to which could include an iPad if I decide to go in that direction.

It's always the shiny new toys that get me!! 

Sandy


----------



## Missy

I am returning my 3rd Kindle as it froze up and died last night after reading much of the day. I was so excited to continue in bed but my Kindle had other plans. (the kindle fell from a coffee table to a rug-seems like an awfully short soft fall to cause such a problem) They are sending me out a new one. But If anything happens to this one... I will fight to get my money back. 

Don't get me wrong. I love it for reading and hope the new one works. I believe the ipad would not be as much like reading a book. But I am frustrated.

Has no one else had any problems? I beginning to think I have bad electromagnetic energy.


----------



## Poornima

Missy said:


> I am returning my 3rd Kindle as it froze up and died last night after reading much of the day. I was so excited to continue in bed but my Kindle had other plans. (the kindle fell from a coffee table to a rug-seems like an awfully short soft fall to cause such a problem) They are sending me out a new one. But If anything happens to this one... I will fight to get my money back.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love it for reading and hope the new one works. I believe the ipad would not be as much like reading a book. But I am frustrated.
> 
> Has no one else had any problems? I beginning to think I have bad electromagnetic energy.


I am sorry to hear that you are having problems with Kindle. Knock on wood, but we haven't had any problems with ours. I love it. Good luck with the new one!


----------



## Leslie

Sorry you're having such trouble w/yours, Missy. Mine has worked perfectly since day one. Best of luck w/the new one!


----------



## DorothyS

I got my Kindle about a week ago and immediately downloaded two books. It was seamless and effortless and you're right, Holly, the manual is short and sweet! So far, I am loving my kindle. Maybe it's the "cool" factor, but I am certainly reading more - as you say, I can just lay it down on the table while eating lunch, or last night, I laid it on Rascal's back as he slept on my lap! 

I hope that it doesn't give me problems as Missy's has, because I think it's great and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## sandydlc

I have both the original Kindle and the Kindle 2 and no problems with either. I wonder if they have a bad batch of manufactured Kindles?


----------



## murphymoesmamma

My Kindle is still working perfectly! I really enjoy being able to hold it without fighting to keep it open like I have to do with a book. The battery life on this thing is amazing! I have only had to charge it once since I charged it initially and that is because I kept the wireless turned on. I just love that I can get free books. I finished reading Midnight in Madrid. It was a good thriller and it was free. I am now reading "When Crickets Cry" and I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Thumper

I wanna join the group!!

DH got me a Kindle, late birthday gift/Vday gift. and I am IN LOVE.

I never thought I would like it very much, honestly, I thought that I could not give up paper books, the smell, turning pages, etc. but surprisingly I really LOVE reading this way, it isn't what I thought it would be, Yay. I'm so excited and can see myself filling this thing up with tons of books and I love that the classics are free! I'm in the mood for Watership down 

Anyhow, whoever came up with this is brilliant. 

Missy, my DH has an electro-magnetic curse (I hate to call it a curse) but he is not allowed to touch any of my electronics, ever. And I'm not even kidding, lol...he shorts out gadgets and computers all the time and I swear it has to be some sort of scientific explanation..lol


----------



## Redorr

Jeez - I feel like a proud momma having started this trend---er I mean thread! 

My Kindle is flawless. Although a friend that bought one after me last fall - hers just crashed last week as she was getting on a plane with no books, no mags, no internet! Cranky.


----------



## Missy

Thumperlove said:


> I wanna join the group!!
> 
> Missy, my DH has an electro-magnetic curse (I hate to call it a curse) but he is not allowed to touch any of my electronics, ever. And I'm not even kidding, lol...he shorts out gadgets and computers all the time and I swear it has to be some sort of scientific explanation..lol


LOL. is there a drug me and your DH can take squash down our EM fields? 
glad you love it. I do too. when I was waiting for me new to arrive I felt so lost. hopefully this one will last more than a month.

which one did you get Kara?


----------



## Thumper

Anne,
You should ask for commission on sales from this thread! 

Missy, i have the newest one, DX (I think?) The big one because I don't see too well...I like big. heehee.


----------



## irishnproud2b

Can the big one fit in a purse?


----------



## Thumper

I guess it depends on the purse, it fits in my bigger purses  and I've been known to carry backpacks when I travel, just easier to handle the laptop and other travel necessities.


----------



## tabby2

Oh, wow, you got the one that I want, the DX!


----------



## Leslie

My DS has the DX and it is pretty cool. However, I'm not too thrilled w/the size, too big for me. I'm happy to just increase the font size on my little one 

Oh, FYI~ I was talking to someone today who has the Nook and her DH has the Kindle. She said the only thing the Nook has the Kindle doesn't is that when shopping in the ebook store everything is in color. Other than that she said everything else is the same.


----------



## trueblue

This might sound crazy, but I think I'm reading more now that I have the Kindle. Zipping through books like a mad librarian...


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Me too Kim! I love my Kindle!


----------



## tabby2

Okay, I did it -- I ordered my Kindle today!! I can hardly wait for it to arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

WTG Jane! You will love it!


----------



## Thumper

Yes, you won't regret ordering it! I have been kicking myself wondering why I have been so stubborn about the 'old fashion' reading thing I wasn't letting go of. Live and learn! In all the ways I've been going green the last few years, books were the one thing I didn't want to give up, but hey, ebooks are just as cool, if not cooler  I get SO many compliments on this thing and everyone who sees it wants one, 

I like the bigger gadgets, I even have the 17 inch macbook. I'm from Texas, bigger is better. LOL


----------



## ls-indy

*New Nook Review After the 2/8/10 Firmware Upgrade*

After following this thread and doing a lot of on-line investigating I was STILL sitting on the fence regarding which e-reader to try. I didn't want to keep waiting for the "perfect" e-reader since there will always be a new model coming out. This article http://www.mobiletechreview.com/gadgets/nook.htm at Mobile Tech Review prompted me to order the Nook. Quote: "We rarely get to write complete turn around reviews, but this is one. Two months ago you couldn't pay me to use a nook, I would have clung desperately to my Sony Reader Daily Edition and Kindle DX. Today, the nook could replace them both." I know the Kindles and the Sonys are also very good e-readers, but the Nook received a lot of BAD reviews when first released - so I wanted anyone considering the e-readers to read a CURRENT review.

We should receive them Monday or Tuesday. (I ordered TWO so my would have his own and we could share the books on one account....) I liked the fact that the Nook battery is user replaceable, you can also use an SD card. The basic unit holds 1,500 books, like the Kindle. You can also read books from downloaded from the Sony site. You DON'T need to connect to your computer... Books load via 3G AND WiFi.

If you are evaluating e-readers and decided AGAINST Nook based upon their initial release, you might give them another look....


----------



## SMARTY

Lynda, I have been waiting also. I looked at the Nook before Christmas and was not impressed. Please let us know how you like it. 

Every night as I am trying to get comfortable with a new book I get the erg to go order one of the e readers.


----------



## ls-indy

SMARTY said:


> Lynda, I have been waiting also. I looked at the Nook before Christmas and was not impressed. Please let us know how you like it.
> 
> Every night as I am trying to get comfortable with a new book I get the erg to go order one of the e readers.


Me too... I am just finishing "Under the Dome" (Stephen King). It has 1,074 pages and weighs a TON. Hard to juggle when reading in bed! LOL.. I have been hanging out on the Barnes and Noble website...and I've created my account and I've been adding titles to my "e-book wish list" so I can easily find ones I'd like to buy. B&N also had a one day FREE newly released book called "Flawless" that they started selling the next day. A one day "special" for Nook account holders. Also - if you take you Nook into a B&N store, special offers pop-up for you (example: free coffee...) Also, I can LEND a book for 14 days (unlike sharing books on one account with my husband...) It should be interesting... I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## irishnproud2b

I am so glad I've held off, too. I am an avid night time reader also, and had gotten tired of trying to hold onto a big heavy book in bed! That's why I've enjoyed my free Kindle iphone app so much. But after reading the review of the Nook just now, I see how Amazon has a monopoly on where you can buy the ebooks for the Kindle. And there is no ability to just get them from the library! I'm not saying I haven't thoroughly enjoyed my Kindle books, but I, too, am anxious to hear how you like the Nook, Lynda. I'll keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## SMARTY

irishnproud2b said:


> I am so glad I've held off, too. I am an avid night time reader also, and had gotten tired of trying to hold onto a big heavy book in bed! That's why I've enjoyed my free Kindle iphone app so much. .


You can actually read at night with your iPhone. I just downloaded "when Crickets Cry" to mine, but thought it would be better for waiting in the car for customers or my Mom to finish her shopping. I may try it tonight.


----------



## tabby2

After dithering and delaying, I took the plunge and LOVE my Kindle 2. I just couldn't decide between the Kindle 2 and the Kindle DX and no one around had the Kindle DX so I ordered both (thank heavens for the free two-day shipping I have on Amazon!). After trying them out for a day, the clear winner for me is the Kindle 2 and the Kindle DX is going back to Amazon -- I know, I know, just about everyone told me I'd like that better, so you were all right!

I was surprised at the weight of both, but particularly at the weight of the DX. I'd thought it would be about the same as a hardcover book but it's more -- and it's even heavier with any cover. The extra size was good for not having to turn pages as often but it did feel a tad unwieldy in my hands. 

Because the type clarity is so good and the screen is so easy on the eyes, I'm able to use fairly small type on the Kindle 2 and that means not having to turn the page as often. Plus, again you all were right, the page turns are really fast. 

The only bad thing is how stinkin' easy it is to buy books on Amazon and have them downloaded on my Kindle 2!! Gotta figure out a way to disable the 1-click buying button. :biggrin1:

P.S. And the other benefit is that Carole can't abuse me anymore for being Kindle-less!!


----------



## Thumper

Yes, the library compatible issue, I have thought about and will most likely have to add another reader for the library books, which I do use the library for most non fiction reads..I seldom buy non fiction anymore.

I think I'll end up buying a used version of the nook or sony for library downloads, I'm just not sure which or when. I can see how it would come in handy.

I just ordered a craft light for the DX.

I like the size of the DX because it is similar to the size of a hardback, IMO. I really haven't thought it to be heavy or bulky, but I like the fact that I can keep pdfs on there


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

SMARTY said:


> You can actually read at night with your iPhone. I just downloaded "when Crickets Cry" to mine, but thought it would be better for waiting in the car for customers or my Mom to finish her shopping. I may try it tonight.


I hope you enjoy that book as much as I did, it is one of my all time favorites..I am ashamed to admit I have not read any of the others by the author..but that one was special to me.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Some of my favorites are:
1. Chesapeake/James Michner
2. The Stand/Stephen King
3. Tale of Two Cities and all of his other books /Charles Dickens
4. The Mitford Series/Jan Karon. 
5. When Crickets Cry/Charles Martin
6. The Crossroads Cafe/Deborah Smith


----------



## Paradise Havs

Hi fellow readers!

i had a kindle for about 8 months when I decided to replace it with a nook. I worked for B&N for about 8 years and still feel a loyalty to them. At first the nook was a bit buggy, but after the first update they have been about the same. There has been another update and things get better & better.

I like the touch screen a lot and being able to see the cover pictures. Ease of ordering and price of books seem to be the same.

I love not holding heavy hardbacks and have cut out lots of impulse buying since I download free sample constantly but wait until I am ready to read a book before I buy it. I wish that you could call it to find it like you can a cell phone! I'm always looking for it! But then I was always looking for my books too!

I just read "The Postmistress" am now reading "A Reliable Wife".


----------



## ls-indy

Paradise Havs said:


> Hi fellow readers!
> 
> i had a kindle for about 8 months when I decided to replace it with a nook. I worked for B&N for about 8 years and still feel a loyalty to them. At first the nook was a bit buggy, but after the first update they have been about the same. There has been another update and things get better & better.
> 
> I like the touch screen a lot and being able to see the cover pictures. Ease of ordering and price of books seem to be the same.
> 
> I love not holding heavy hardbacks and have cut out lots of impulse buying since I download free sample constantly but wait until I am ready to read a book before I buy it. I wish that you could call it to find it like you can a cell phone! I'm always looking for it! But then I was always looking for my books too!
> 
> I just read "The Postmistress" am now reading "A Reliable Wife".


I am so glad you posted this! I just ordered two Nooks and they are supposed to be out for delivery tomorrow! I keep hearing the latest update has made a huge difference.... Thanks!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Which one is easiest to read without glasses..I read somewhere you can adjust fonts, etc., on one of them? Thanks


----------



## ls-indy

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Which one is easiest to read without glasses..I read somewhere you can adjust fonts, etc., on one of them? Thanks


Nook has 3 different fonts and 5 different text sizes. If you have a Barnes and Noble near you - stop by and get a demo. Some stores have them in stock - but I had to order...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ls-indy said:


> Nook has 3 different fonts and 5 different text sizes. If you have a Barnes and Noble near you - stop by and get a demo. Some stores have them in stock - but I had to order...


Thanks a bunch, makes my decision easy. Wish I had any bookstore near me!! But I will get to the big city soon and try to get a demo.. I appreciate it, saves me a bunch of time researching!


----------



## mellowbo

Yea Jane! I knew you would love it! 
Hmm, what can I bug you about now??

If we could figure out a way to download the books from the kindle to the computer, put it on a stick, upload it to another computer and upload to another kindle. Whew.


----------



## sandydlc

mellowbo said:


> Yea Jane! I knew you would love it!
> Hmm, what can I bug you about now??
> 
> If we could figure out a way to download the books from the kindle to the computer, put it on a stick, upload it to another computer and upload to another kindle. Whew.


If you're logging into your Kindle with the same account, you can share all books that are on that account. My daughter has my old Kindle 1 and she has access to everything that I buy for my Kindle 2. Both of us can also read the books on our iPhones too which is nice.

I think it would be great to "lend" a book to a friend. You would think you could do that but that it would expire after say 21 days or so?? I'm sure that something like this could be in the works.

Sandy


----------



## murphymoesmamma

There is a free download to your computer that syncs with your Kindle. You also don't have to have a Kindle if you don't mind reading on a computer screen. I know that doesn't solve the problem with book sharing but I was always the one who bought the books and shared them anyway. Also if you can stand to be without your Kindle for any length of time you can lend your Kindle. I would only do this with my daughter though.


----------



## pjewel

Just what I need, another thing to add to my wish list. As of this moment I'm an e reader virgin but after reading all of this I probably would have bought one of them. Unfortunately my computer fell victim to the "Vista Internet Security 2010" syndrome and I was forced to buy another laptop yesterday.

I'll keep reading here and plan on getting my new toy when finances loosen up a little.


----------



## ls-indy

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks a bunch, makes my decision easy. Wish I had any bookstore near me!! But I will get to the big city soon and try to get a demo.. I appreciate it, saves me a bunch of time researching!


Nook downloads books via WiFi or AT&T's 3G service rather than via your computer....something to keep in mind if you're in a rural area....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ls-indy said:


> Nook downloads books via WiFi or AT&T's 3G service rather than via your computer....something to keep in mind if you're in a rural area....


Thanks, I don't get a cell signal at my house..so I am not using 3G, since I work from home..but one day......I am reallllly rural. (Actually in the foothills and just happen to be in a dip)...:-{{


----------



## mellowbo

Sharing accounts is a great idea and you can do it for up to six kindles. I think that works great for family members. BUT, if they're all on MY account I get to pay, lol!

Dana and I are going to switch Kindles for a week.


----------



## tabby2

ls-indy said:


> Nook downloads books via WiFi or AT&T's 3G service rather than via your computer....something to keep in mind if you're in a rural area....


I'm not much of a computer person, so question: one of my friends wants the Nook but she doesn't have WiFi at home. She wanted to know if she'd be able to download books straight from the B&N website to her Nook at her home? I thought the answer is no -- she'd have to be either in a B&N store or someplace else with WiFi. Is that right? I'm not sure how you get AT&T 3G service except with an I-Phone.


----------



## ls-indy

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks, I don't get a cell signal at my house..so I am not using 3G, since I work from home..but one day......I am reallllly rural. (Actually in the foothills and just happen to be in a dip)...:-{{


You could also load books from your computer after downloading books to it....."In areas with no wireless connectivity (no B&N Fast & Free Wireless, no Barnes & Noble Bookstore hotspot, and no manually configured Wi-Fi hotspot), you can still use your nook as an eReader. You can read anything that is in the local library on your nook. You can also obtain new B&N content through an Internet connection on your personal computer (buy digital content from the Barnes & Noble online store), and then transfer the files from your computer to the My Documents part of your library on your nook using the USB cable."


----------



## ls-indy

tabby2 said:


> I'm not much of a computer person, so question: one of my friends wants the Nook but she doesn't have WiFi at home. She wanted to know if she'd be able to download books straight from the B&N website to her Nook at her home? I thought the answer is no -- she'd have to be either in a B&N store or someplace else with WiFi. Is that right? I'm not sure how you get AT&T 3G service except with an I-Phone.


If you have internet access - you can download a book to your "e-library" on the Barnes and Nobles website - then use the USB cable that comes with the Nook to move the books to your Nook. The WiFi and 3G are great because you don't need to connect to your computer to get books... Nice when you're on vacation - or sitting at Starbucks and want something new to read!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ls-indy said:


> You could also load books from your computer after downloading books to it....."In areas with no wireless connectivity (no B&N Fast & Free Wireless, no Barnes & Noble Bookstore hotspot, and no manually configured Wi-Fi hotspot), you can still use your nook as an eReader. You can read anything that is in the local library on your nook. You can also obtain new B&N content through an Internet connection on your personal computer (buy digital content from the Barnes & Noble online store), and then transfer the files from your computer to the My Documents part of your library on your nook using the USB cable."


Thanks that sounds good! I appreciate it.


----------



## SMARTY

Went by B&N today to look at the new Nook, pretty impressive, then the sales person mentioned the " Spring Design Alex" Due out this spring.....

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Paradise Havs

Alex is a new e-reader from Spring design. it has a duel screen like the nook, but the color screen is larger and the Alex is able to browse the internet, retrieve e-mail and twitter thru the Google Android system. I think that they will sell books thru Borders e-book store. The price will be about $150 higher than nook and kindle. 

It will be interesting how this all pans out!


----------



## ls-indy

I think e-reader tchnology is just like computer technology...there are always new units coming out and somewhere along the line you just decide to "jump in" and adopt the technology available at that time. I waited until Apple came out with the i-pad and decided on the Nook. I really didn't want an e-reader to be another computer device - or a large i-pod touch. I just want to read books on it... I have an i-phone and get e-mail on it when I'm not at home.... There are also rumors about color e-readers coming out later this year that will NOT be back-lit and use e-ink technology....I almost decided to wait for them, but then realized I don't read books with color pics in them. I just read novels and the current technology does that just fine! BTW I LOVE the Nook and am now shopping for "skins" and covers to protect it. eace:


----------



## Wildflower

I ordered the Kindle and it will be here tomorrow -- I cannot wait! Making a list of books I want immediately.


----------



## Leslie

I know many of you are on FB. Have those of you w/Kindles joined the "Amazon Kindle's page"? If not, I recommend it. Lots of good info/stuff there :biggrin1:


----------



## KarmaKat

*Love my kindle*

I love my kindle2. I thought it was a luxury splurge when I bought it, however, it has changed my reading life forever. If you havent checked out kindleboards - don't wait... Lots of good info on free books, accessories, case reviews, etc.

If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## trueblue

KarmaKat said:


> I love my kindle2. I thought it was a luxury splurge when I bought it, however, it has changed my reading life forever. If you havent checked out kindleboards - don't wait... Lots of good info on free books, accessories, case reviews, etc.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


Do you have links to kindleboards? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Leslie

Here you go Kim~ KindleBoards


----------



## KarmaKat

Here is the kindleboards link - if I do it right

http://www.kindleboards.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## trueblue

Thanks, guys!


----------



## LuvCicero

I love my Kindle and it is still working great after a year. I just finished "When Crickets Cry" and it is a book I will read again one day!!

Missy, did you get your new Kindle and it is working better than the others? I sure hope you don't have problems with this one.


----------



## trueblue

Broke down & bought the iPad. Love it...the kindle app is awesome. Now what to do with the kindle? I'll probably keep it for those times when I just want to read...it's lighter & smaller than the iPad. Now I need to find an iPad cover...another excuse to shop


----------



## krandall

I am sorely tempted... Did you get the 16G or the 32G? I am also still waffling over whether I want 3G or just WiFi. Decisions, decisions. It's probably good that I couldn't get to the mall today.<g>

Oh, one more question... Can you Sync and Ipod Touch and an IPad to the same computer? I use my Ipod Touch in many situations where I might not want something as big as the IPad.


----------



## trueblue

Karen, I sync my ipod, iphone and the iPad to the same computer...no problems. I cheeped out and got the 16G. I opted not to do the 3G thing because I already have 3G on my iphone, and the ATT service is crap. 

Before today, I purposely didn't watch any of the iPad videos or anything because I didn't want to be tempted. DH kept saying stuff like, "so, did you order your iPad yet?" And this morning, he asked if I was going to get in line to get one. I finally watched the videos on the apple site, and I was sold. I'm such a sucker.


----------



## Missy

I am Jealous Kim. I think I would like it as our 2nd computer for those times both me and DH want/need to use our computer. But I think I would get too distracted to use it for reading. I would always be checking the forum!


----------



## krandall

trueblue said:


> Karen, I sync my ipod, iphone and the iPad to the same computer...no problems. I cheeped out and got the 16G. I opted not to do the 3G thing because I already have 3G on my iphone, and the ATT service is crap.
> 
> Before today, I purposely didn't watch any of the iPad videos or anything because I didn't want to be tempted. DH kept saying stuff like, "so, did you order your iPad yet?" And this morning, he asked if I was going to get in line to get one. I finally watched the videos on the apple site, and I was sold. I'm such a sucker.


So the 3G is over AT&T? That's why I have an Ipod Touch rather than an I Phone. We have NO AT&T coverage in this area.

But _I_ watched the videos quite a while ago, and I've been drooling!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

My daughter came up this weekend and brought me her Nook to borrow. She had the three new novels on there that she was sure I would want to read. Turns out that I had already bought the hardbound of tow of them; but enjoyed reading the new Bones (Kathy Reich) book. I was put off at first clicking a button to turn the page and also that with the big type that she put on for me, I was only getting maybe a third of the page at a time and I read so fast that I couldn't get in a rhythm of turning the page. After an hour and nearly putting it down, I found that I was clicking along at a pretty good pace. It is still slower than reading two pages before turning in a book. But I think that I can get used to it, especially knowing that I will cut my cost down by at least 2/3s. I can recover the cost in a couple of months. Also, the download is instant from B&N. We couldn't get the w-fi to work so I just shut it off and low and behold the book appeared--obviously the phone service. She got the top of the line with internet access and other apps. But I wouldn't need anything but the basic. Guess I will get the nook. Also, the sharing thing is neat. Only one person has to buy the book and share with others. It will go straight to their Nook or to a computer for them to download on whatever device they have. (I may get free books from now on with the readers I have in the family).

If anyone has any downsides to the Nook let me know before I order.
Lucile


----------



## KarmaKat

I have a kindle. I am not too well versed on the nook. Does it have e-ink or a back light? My kindle has e-ink and that helps avoid any headaches or eyestrain. When I read kindle books on my ipod touch, I notice a bit of eyestrain. It is also easy to read in bright light. 

I think the only other consideration would be price and what kind of covers you prefer. (Be careful of the type with metal hook that wedges into kindle, it has caused some problems in past. Just fyi to research your choice of case first)

PS - Sharing is great! I have a kindle, and now my husband does. I also share books with my kids on their ipod touches. Books can also be sent to a PC. I think most books on kindle can be on 6 devices, but some publishers/authors have restrictions.

PS - oberon designs is a nice website with leather covers. I now use Javoedge.


----------



## KarmaKat

PS. Kim - If you are lookng to sell your Kindle, visit the marketplace section of kindleboards. It may go pretty fast there.

Congrats on the ipad!


----------



## KarmaKat

Oh- here is the link to oberon designs. Pricey but pretty. They have them for the nook now.

http://www.oberondesign.com/nook.php

Here is the javoedge. Pretty... but looking a little worn from use.

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/viewBySearch.do?searchWord=nook


----------



## trueblue

KarmaKat said:


> PS. Kim - If you are lookng to sell your Kindle, visit the marketplace section of kindleboards. It may go pretty fast there.
> 
> Congrats on the ipad!


No way! The kindle is much easier for reading. We went to the beach in April, and reading on the iPad was impossible at the beach. Plus, I like the size and weight of the kindle better for reading. My iPad is like a mini-laptop for me...I use it at work to log on here and to other sites so I don't get busted by the IT police, and I love the games! It's pretty cool for watching video too if you have the right kind of cover so you don't have to hold it the whole time.


----------



## Missy

The best thing about Kindle is you can read with one hand and cuddle a dog with the other!!!

I still want the ipad though-- it would be a great 2nd computer for us.


----------



## Luciledodd

It is not back lit so must be called e ink. Her cover is a plain brown leather without a clasp. It is weighted and stays shut. I will have to ask if the cover is extra. The only thing is saw immediately is that she can only order books from B&N to go directly to the Nook. I guess if another company had a book that I wanted, I could have it downloaded to my computer and then I would download to the Nook. 

She has put some of the classics on it and Grimms Fairy Tales (I refuse to read to anymore little children). But I noticed Little Women is in it and my 6 yer old GD needs to have me read that to her. Children don't read anymore--such a shame. I read all of that type of book before age 10. Remember some of us are old enough to remember what it was like without TV. I have had to learn so much new technology, that I now refuse to learn how to run the new copy machine or fax. I liked it when all I had to do was push a button and the copy would come out. Now there are so many options, I just let the secretary do it for me. So I want this e-book to be simple.


----------



## Luciledodd

I read somewhere in this thread that audio books could be downloaded to an I Pod. My husband spends more on audio books a month than I do on hardcover as he travels. What does an IPod cost and how easy is that?


----------



## Kathie

I know this is probably a dumb question but........How do you download library books for free on the Nook? Do you have to have a participating library (mine is small town) or can it be from any library?


----------



## ls-indy

*I LOVE MY NOOK!!*

I bought two Nooks for DH and me. Then my oldest daughter and her husband also bought two Nooks and we added them to our account. We all SHARE the books. One of my credit cards is set up as the default, but they can change it to one of their credit cards when they are buying books.

The Nook uses e-ink technology. If you don't like "clicking the button" to turn pages, you can also swipe your finger on the touch screen to turn them. After you adjust to the right touch, it's very easy.

Although you can shop for books directly on the Nook, I usually use my computer to visit their website and make purchases. When you're on the B & N website, try click on free e-books. I've been downloading many of the classics for free. However, this week I downloaded "The Time Traveler's Wife" for free.

I think the i-pad is neat and has its uses, but I wouldn't want to read on it all day! The e-ink is easy on your eyes. I use a smaller font during the day, but change to a larger font at night when my eyes tired and I'm reading in bed.

For covers - also check out m-edge. I have flip cover that forms an "A-frame" stand. Very handy when reading at the table!

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## KarmaKat

There is a program that works for Kindle called Calibre. http://calibre-ebook.com/

An e-reader site may help with free books or classics that dont have a copyright. Not sure what the Nook book file format is, but many places have kindle format.

for example: http://manybooks.net/

The kindle can have books downloaded from pc via the usb cord that comes with it. People outside used to do that before global use model.

Kindle boards is an excellent resource for case reviews, free books, new authors, etc. There must be something like that for Nook?

Oh - here is an link to Little Women on manybooks: http://manybooks.net/titles/alcottloetext96lwmen13.html

Kindle is the azw format. Maybe a Nook reader can tell you the nook format? Then download it to pc, then usb link it to ereader. You may need to convert file first if ypur file is not available.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I want to get a Kindle or Nook for my daughter's birthday on Aug. 14th, she is a teacher. I can order the WiFi or 3G/WiFi through Amazon but it won't ship right away as it is sold out. I seem to think there may be more available for Kindle from what I have read. It seems she needs a cover too, anything else?? Thanks for the suggestions, since it appears you can share, I am going to get one for myself also, does this make a difference in choice of Kindle or Nook?.....Helpless in Helen, GA..:-}


----------



## Missy

Helen, from what I understand, Nook you can actually share ebooks... they move out of your library and into your daughters for the time of the loan. (but I do not have a nook) 

Kindle works a bit differently you can add up to 6 kindles, iphone, computers, etc. to your account. So you and your daughter would have to share an account on one credit card and figure out who is paying for what. But you both would always have access to all the books. What I am not sure of is if you are reading the same book at the same time, if each kindle will keep your individual bookmarks. Because i know for me the cool thing is I can read on my kindle, and then read on my iphone and they sync to the furthest page read.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> Helen, from what I understand, Nook you can actually share ebooks... they move out of your library and into your daughters for the time of the loan. (but I do not have a nook)
> 
> Kindle works a bit differently you can add up to 6 kindles, iphone, computers, etc. to your account. So you and your daughter would have to share an account on one credit card and figure out who is paying for what. But you both would always have access to all the books. What I am not sure of is if you are reading the same book at the same time, if each kindle will keep your individual bookmarks. Because i know for me the cool thing is I can read on my kindle, and then read on my iphone and they sync to the furthest page read.


Wow, that makes a difference, I think. How long do the books stay available?


----------



## ls-indy

Missy said:


> Helen, from what I understand, Nook you can actually share ebooks... they move out of your library and into your daughters for the time of the loan. (but I do not have a nook)
> 
> Kindle works a bit differently you can add up to 6 kindles, iphone, computers, etc. to your account. So you and your daughter would have to share an account on one credit card and figure out who is paying for what. But you both would always have access to all the books. What I am not sure of is if you are reading the same book at the same time, if each kindle will keep your individual bookmarks. Because i know for me the cool thing is I can read on my kindle, and then read on my iphone and they sync to the furthest page read.


On the Nook - everyone on my account (4 of us) share the library and there is no time limit on the books. My son in law is also getting an ipad (he is a techie geek) and will be able to read all our B & N books on his ipad....

ADDITIONALLY - I can LOAN a book for 2 weeks to someone NOT on my account (ie another Nook owner - or someone reading on their ipad, iphone of other device - but not a Kindle). For the two weeks a book is on loan to those outside of my account, it is not available to us.

My daughter likes this feature because she was always loaning books and not getting them back. This way, after two weeks its automatically bounces back to our account.

I know on the Nook you can borrow library books, and buy books from other sources (but not Amazon) but I've never taken the time to investigated it. There is also a Facebook group for Nook who loan books they've read to other members on the two-week loan option....

The Nook has a battery that is user changeable. You can also put in an SD card so the memory is virtually unlimited. You can get about 1,500 books on the Nook WITHOUT the SD card.

When you take your Nook with you into a Brick and Mortar Barnes and Noble store, you get special offers on your Nook. $$ off on popular magazines, a free cookie from their coffee shop, a free mocha etc...

If you go to the Barnes and Noble website you can learn a lot more about Nook. There is also a forum there.... OR - you could go look at one if you live close to a B & N (and I think Best Buy....)

With either the Kindle or the Nook I'm sure you'll be very happy. The e-ink is great and my DH LOVES the fact I'm not loading the house with more paperback and hardcover books!

Hope this helps...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ls-indy said:


> On the Nook - everyone on my account (4 of us) share the library and there is no time limit on the books. My son in law is also getting an ipad (he is a techie geek) and will be able to read all our B & N books on his ipad....
> 
> ADDITIONALLY - I can LOAN a book for 2 weeks to someone NOT on my account (ie another Nook owner - or someone reading on their ipad, iphone of other device - but not a Kindle). For the two weeks a book is on loan to those outside of my account, it is not available to us.
> 
> My daughter likes this feature because she was always loaning books and not getting them back. This way, after two weeks its automatically bounces back to our account.
> 
> I know on the Nook you can borrow library books, and buy books from other sources (but not Amazon) but I've never taken the time to investigated it. There is also a Facebook group for Nook who loan books they've read to other members on the two-week loan option....
> 
> The Nook has a battery that is user changeable. You can also put in an SD card so the memory is virtually unlimited. You can get about 1,500 books on the Nook WITHOUT the SD card.
> 
> When you take your Nook with you into a Brick and Mortar Barnes and Noble store, you get special offers on your Nook. $$ off on popular magazines, a free cookie from their coffee shop, a free mocha etc...
> 
> If you go to the Barnes and Noble website you can learn a lot more about Nook. There is also a forum there.... OR - you could go look at one if you live close to a B & N (and I think Best Buy....)
> 
> With either the Kindle or the Nook I'm sure you'll be very happy. The e-ink is great and my DH LOVES the fact I'm not loading the house with more paperback and hardcover books!
> 
> Hope this helps...


Well, there is a lot to learn I can see. Nook or Kindle, both sound good. I am enjoying reading all the posts! Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Missy

ls-indy said:


> .... I'm not loading the house with more paperback and hardcover books!
> 
> Hope this helps...


Lynda, this is why I got the kindle. the only problem is, is my bookshelves will be a monument to history as they will stop getting newer books put in them.


----------



## ls-indy

Missy said:


> Lynda, this is why I got the kindle. the only problem is, is my bookshelves will be a monument to history as they will stop getting newer books put in them.


I've actually started taking mine to the Half-Price Book Store. If you don't have one by you - they will pay you for hardcovers and paperbacks. Only pennies on the dollar - but at least you get something for them! After cleaning out my father-in-law's house when we moved him to an assisted living center, I vowed I would get my "stuff" cleaned out and not leave it for my kids to mess with! I am saving some of my favorites though....just not the mountains I had piled on bookshelves all over the house!

It is *liberating* to clean out things we've had around for ever. We've taken numerous carloads to "Good Sam" (Samaritan): clothing, dishes, games, puzzles, cd and dvd players etc. They GIVE it to the needy instead of selling it to them!


----------



## Luciledodd

Bad news for the Nook. I heard on the business news this morning that B&N may be for sale and they don't know what will happen to the Nook. Just as I was set to buy one. I will wait for sure now.


----------



## Missy

Lynda, I am lucky that DH's family were pack rats and he hated it So once or twice a year, I am encouraged to go through the extra spaces like garage and basement that seem to collect things and we do a few hauls to good will. I also 'used' to do this with books but would take them to the library.


----------



## ls-indy

Luciledodd said:


> Bad news for the Nook. I heard on the business news this morning that B&N may be for sale and they don't know what will happen to the Nook. Just as I was set to buy one. I will wait for sure now.


I saw that in the paper! I'd probably wait too if I didn't have an e-reader! We have the Nooks but I'm not overly worried for several reasons: On the off chance that B & N would disappear, my books are downloaded and backed up - so I will continue to be able to use them. Other e-readers use the same format and I could always switch to one of them if my Nook "broke". I've heard there is a way to "break" into the books and switch the format - but I'd need VERY good instructions to do that LOL! I can also side load (ie use a cable and connect to my Mac) books from other vendors. I've just never done it because every book I've wanted was readily available at B & N. My guess is they won't disappear.... at least I've got my books backed up!


----------



## irishnproud2b

*It doesn't look like a problem to me*

"The company's founder and biggest shareholder, Leonard Riggio, has already said he is considering bidding for the company along with a larger group of investors. 
"I fully support the Board's decision to evaluate strategic alternatives at this time," Riggio said in a statement. "Regardless of whether I participate in an investment group that buys the company, I, as well as the entire senior management team, am willing and eager to remain with the company and see it through the challenging years ahead."
Billionaire investor Ron Burkle may also be a possible bidder, as he unsuccessfully attempted earlier in the year to gain a controlling interest in Barnes & Noble without triggering its poison pill. 
A poison pill is generally put in place by shareholders to prevent a takeover. 
Burkle is currently suing the company for obstructing his efforts, accusing Riggio and the board of directors of a "self-dealing scheme." Burkle currently holds a 19% stake in Barnes & Noble, and was trying to gain a 37% stake. But the poison pill is triggered for anyone trying to take more than a 20% stake in the company. 
Of course, the potential sale of Barnes & Noble is not new news. There has been speculation that the retailer could be bought out for some time, as the book business struggles to maintain its footing in a growing digital world. 
Rival Borders(BGP) has always been mentioned as one such potential buyer. This seems odd, given that *Borders* in recent months has been even more pressured than Barnes & Noble. Its footprint is also significantly smaller than that of Barnes & Noble."

I think whoever buys it (if that happens) isn't going to readily get rid of a money maker.


----------



## cjsud

I was going to get a nook and then the ipad came out. My DH was having brain surgery and I decided it would be good to have something I could read magazines on (zino) and a book as well as internet to kill the time. I love it and take it everywhere. I have books from kindle and ibooks on it.


----------



## Lina

Missy said:


> Lynda, this is why I got the kindle. the only problem is, is my bookshelves will be a monument to history as they will stop getting newer books put in them.


We gave away the majority of our books (down to 1.5 bookshelves now) to Housing Works! They sell the books and use the money to help build and maintain housing and services for people with HIV/AIDS. It's tax deductible and they give you a receipt. We wound up giving them $580 dollars worth of tax deductible books, which made us feel pretty good.


----------



## Luciledodd

Since my family are voracious readers, we pass the books to each other. Sherron takes them finally to the library at the Autistic Learning center there in Huntsville. I keep two shelves full at the guest house and give any books away that someone wants. My mother-in-law took a big sack to the nursing home. She said the old ladies were thrilled to get new books. The books on tape are on shelves at the office for my workers to take with them when traveling. I quit hoarding them a long time ago. Too much stuff in my house.

Every time I go in someones house and see all the stuff, I come home and rid myself of some more. My sister's house is full of stuff and her husband has no idea what to do with it all now that she is gone. She collected teapots and there are hundreds of them. Too much of a burden on the one that is left. I have started telling my girls that if there is anything they want--just take it--as long as it is something I am not using. You would be surprised how fast the china cabinet got cleaned out. All that silver stuff that you have to keep polished, they took. Yeah. And how may egg plates does one need? I kept one. Any knick-knacks, candle sticks, etc--gone. Any all the dried flower arrangements (dust collectors) gone. Let someone else have the pleasure of dusting and polishings.


----------



## ls-indy

Luciledodd said:


> I have started telling my girls that if there is anything they want--just take it--as long as it is something I am not using. You would be surprised how fast the china cabinet got cleaned out. All that silver stuff that you have to keep polished, they took. Yeah. And how may egg plates does one need? I kept one. Any knick-knacks, candle sticks, etc--gone. Any all the dried flower arrangements (dust collectors) gone. Let someone else have the pleasure of dusting and polishings.


I just covered two tables with silver-plated trays, sugar & creamer sets, serving spoons, bowls, ice buckets.... and none of my 4 kids want anything to do with it! Just not into the high-maintenance. I am still keeping the sterling sconces and a couple of other items.

But - what do you DO with silver plated stuff?? I don't think its worth enough to try to sell it on e-bay... I guess I'll just give it to Good Samaritan....


----------



## Luciledodd

Believe it or not, I actually threw some away (silverplate). One of the girls wanted the julep cups, but after one party she gave them away. Back when we had bridge parties with the little tables, china cups (never a mug) little embrodered table clothes, etc., I actually used the stuff in the china cabinet. Now it is filled with my Franciscan earthernware dishes and green glasses to match that we use every day. In fact I turned my dining room into a setting room with small tv and books. Life is so much simpler now.


----------



## SMARTY

ls-indy said:


> I just covered two tables with silver-plated trays, sugar & creamer sets, serving spoons, bowls, ice buckets.... and none of my 4 kids want anything to do with it! Just not into the high-maintenance. I am still keeping the sterling sconces and a couple of other items.
> 
> But - what do you DO with silver plated stuff?? I don't think its worth enough to try to sell it on e-bay... I guess I'll just give it to Good Samaritan....


We don't do e-bay anymore but we do sell on Craigslist. My DH is a collector (and sometime picker) of many things. Everything we have put on CL has sold rather quickly. You may want to contact some of the antique dealers in your area for the silver plate.


----------



## KarmaKat

Luciledodd said:


> In fact I turned my dining room into a setting room with small tv and books. Life is so much simpler now.


I did that too! Sold the old dining room set and replaced it with a comfy loveseat and chairs, a small tv, and some tables etc.

Nice to know I am not alone.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ls-indy said:


> I just covered two tables with silver-plated trays, sugar & creamer sets, serving spoons, bowls, ice buckets.... and none of my 4 kids want anything to do with it! Just not into the high-maintenance. I am still keeping the sterling sconces and a couple of other items.
> 
> But - what do you DO with silver plated stuff?? I don't think its worth enough to try to sell it on e-bay... I guess I'll just give it to Good Samaritan....


If you know any decorative artists some of them actually do paint on Silverplate, it has been beautifully done and the pieces are wonderful accent pieces, but of course not many people want dust catchers anymore I think. I purchased several pieces at junk shops and was going to try and find a tea set to paint, but never did that...so much to do, so little time!! I am trying to get on a cleaning out binge...I have a small sign that says "Simplify, throw everything out!" I am taking it with me from room to room, wish me luck!!


----------



## ls-indy

Flynn - I REALLY wish you luck. It's hard to be ruthless....so I end up with stuff sitting on tables that I know I don't want, but I can't seem to throw it out or give it away. I know a lot of the "things" I hold on to have NO sentimental value to the kids - so they won't want them - but somehow I cannot get myself to get rid of an old baseball my dad had in his dresser drawer. It was autographed and sealed with something - but one of my kids snuck it out of my drawer and ruined it. No value to it - but its still something I hang onto. Maybe I can find an artist who'd want the silver plate. Good suggestion!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ls-indy said:


> Flynn - I REALLY wish you luck. It's hard to be ruthless....so I end up with stuff sitting on tables that I know I don't want, but I can't seem to throw it out or give it away. I know a lot of the "things" I hold on to have NO sentimental value to the kids - so they won't want them - but somehow I cannot get myself to get rid of an old baseball my dad had in his dresser drawer. It was autographed and sealed with something - but one of my kids snuck it out of my drawer and ruined it. No value to it - but its still something I hang onto. Maybe I can find an artist who'd want the silver plate. Good suggestion!


I know what you mean, part of my problem is my Mother is now in a nursing home and many things here are memories, or just sentimental..it is so hard to give it away. I stop at flea markets and see things that I know were someone's pride and joy. Sad!


----------



## moxie

I bought one book for my Ipad and it was enough to know that I will never be a fan of the electronic format for a good book. It is a really good novel, The Help, but it does not call my attention like its' paper form would. So any things about a physical book that I miss. Maybe I am too old a dog for this "new trick"!


----------



## trueblue

moxie said:


> I bought one book for my Ipad and it was enough to know that I will never be a fan of the electronic format for a good book. It is a really good novel, The Help, but it does not call my attention like its' paper form would. So any things about a physical book that I miss. Maybe I am too old a dog for this "new trick"!


I wouldn't be either with the iPad. I love my kindle though. The iPad, however, is great for things like Angry Birds


----------



## KarmaKat

moxie said:


> I bought one book for my Ipad and it was enough to know that I will never be a fan of the electronic format for a good book. It is a really good novel, The Help, but it does not call my attention like its' paper form would. So any things about a physical book that I miss. Maybe I am too old a dog for this "new trick"!


I hope you get a chance to try a nook or a kindle someday as it may change your mind. I know having a nice kindle case makes all the difference as it feels more like a book. I dont enjoy ebooks on computers or even my ipod touch as much as on the kindle, but they are good backups. I think it is the e-ink (no need for background light) and the ability to have a book delivered in seconds and being able to carry my whole library around with me that really makes me a happy kindler 

Whatever your choice - happy reading.


----------



## KarmaKat

trueblue said:


> ... I love my kindle though. The iPad, however, is great for things like Angry Birds


Off to google "Angry Birds" ...

Oh - It's a game app. I might hav to get that for my touch...


----------



## Luciledodd

Can books be downloaded directly to the kindle from the bookstore? I know that my daughter goes on line to B&N picks out the book she wants and checkout. Then as if by magic it is on the Nook. She can also access the internet with her Nook--not something I would be interested in. But I like the feature of it going directly to the Nook. 

And what store sells the Kindle?


----------



## ls-indy

Luciledodd said:


> Can books be downloaded directly to the kindle from the bookstore? I know that my daughter goes on line to B&N picks out the book she wants and checkout. Then as if by magic it is on the Nook. She can also access the internet with her Nook--not something I would be interested in. But I like the feature of it going directly to the Nook.
> 
> And what store sells the Kindle?


You can browse and buy books directly on the Nook without a computer - and download them immediately. It's just faster to browse them on your computer....


----------



## KarmaKat

The kindle is only available from amazon.com - but the packaging is beautiful. It is similar to an ipod. Unless there are backorders, it ships in days.

It looks like it is backordered now. This happens when they have demand due to price lowering or model changes. It will come around soon - dn't worry.

There is a new model. US or All Countries. My Kindel2 is US only. (global is 189-, US only is 139- (US is wireless. Global= books can be bought on website from other countries, downloaded to pc, and transferred to US kindle via cord)

By the way - color may not be important if you have a skin. I do, from decal girl. They have nook skins too. (I thought it would be a nightmare doing a skin around keypad, but it was not nearly as bad as I thought.)

http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-2-Skins

You can shop from the amazon website on your pc. Also, you can browse and shop from your kindle. This is a little less fun than shopping online and having better access to reviews. Reviews etc are still available via kindle, but it takes an extra click or so. It also uses your battery a bit as the wireless must be on. Can you tell that I dont charge my kindle often 

If you get free books from websites like manybooks.com, then you download them to a pc and use the cord provided with the kindle to connect and load them to pc. It seems confusing but it is doable. I have downloaded many free books (I was in an "I have read every story written" slump).

Please note that getting books downloaded via amazon.con is very, very easy. Just one-click to buy. Turn on wireless option from easy menu on kindle and boom - your book is there. I do recommend turning off the wireless after that to save battery power. With wireless off, my battery lasts a least a week if not longer...

I love changing font sizes too. At night, I make the font bigger (old eyes) and during day, smaller.

I really loved the feel of having a book in my hands (I have an English degree!) but the kindle has changed my life.

I am very happy to answer any and all questions about it


----------



## trueblue

KarmaKat said:


> Off to google "Angry Birds" ...
> 
> Oh - It's a game app. I might hav to get that for my touch...


Be careful...it is quite addictive.


----------



## KarmaKat

trueblue said:


> Be careful...it is quite addictive.


Just what I need  Already striving for getting back into my workout routine after new puppy - woof!


----------



## KarmaKat

Wow - there is a thread about kindles at Target on the kindleboards.com Weird - I would stick with Amazon.

There may be news about delivery dates though - on the kindleboards....

http://www.kindleboards.com/index.php/board,1.0.html

also, rumors of kindle 3 release!

Here it is... Guess they will ship apx aug/sept?

Scroll down for differences between kindles...

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Reading-Display-Graphite-Globally/dp/B002FQJT3Q/ref=sr_tr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281110472&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation: Electronics[/ame]

Also, now that new one is out, folks may be selling older models on kindleboards.


----------



## Krimmyk

I have a Kindle, and have since the Kindle 2 came out. The. Best. Mother's Day Gift EVER! I was spending about 100 bucks a month on book to read, I have spent less than 300 in the 2 years I have had it. The deal with the super cheap or even free books is a true money saver! I have actually downloaded a nobody author and now seen him get propelled into the mainstream. I also like the fact that in a minute I get my books where with the Nook it can take up to an hour to load a book. I love the fact I can go out while my little dude is playing at the splash pool and read in the sun. It really does look like a page from a book. A true biblio-junkie like myself will lean toward the Kindle. 2 weeks ago, I got my SIL one and she is also in love with the machine, even though she is a self proclaimed tech illiterate. Hope my mini review helps.

Krimsin


----------



## ls-indy

Krimmyk said:


> I also like the fact that in a minute I get my books where with the Nook it can take up to an hour to load a book.
> 
> Krimsin


I have a Nook and it downloads a book in less than a minute. It doesn't matter if it is on WiFi or 3G - the books appears very quickly. I'm glad you're happy with your Kindle, but I wanted to let readers know the Nook is also fast on the downloads.....


----------



## Luciledodd

I am still conflicted. I wonder if B&N drops the Nook line (that is what the lady on the stock market news said might happen because the Kindle was outselling them) if the Nook format will be compatible with books sold at other stores. You know in writing that sentence, I think I answered my own question. The e-books all have to be in the same format; therefore they should be able to download into any e-reader. Just may have to do it from the computer. I have got to get to Nashville and see both kinds and ask questions. Sure wish Rosie was a traveler.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Okay I have decided on the Kindle wifi, no tax charged on purchase, at B&N they charge tax if they have a store in your state. 
1. Should I get 2 year extended warranty for 39.99?
2. They have a new leather cover with a light built in which works off Kindle battery, what do you think, 59.99
3. I am going to get my all time favorite book for one of my daughters "When Crickets Cry" and something Patterson for my other daughter...are there downloads of any kind when the Kindle comes from Amazon?
Thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## trueblue

FYI. Confessions of a Shopaholic is now available for the kindle for .89. Great funny book for cheap!


----------



## Curtisbud

Your mobile phone is definitely one of the most personal electronic devices which are always with you everywhere. NINTENDO DSI XL SKIN COVER helps you to personalize you phone with a unique and exclusive look.

NINTENDO DSI XL SKIN COVER


----------



## sashamom

I have had two Kindles and enjoyed them both. The one I have now is the 3G. I really like that I can download a sample of the books before I purchase. It has saved me lots of money to be able to determine that a book is not one I would enjoy reading. Also, it is so nice to be able to carry it in my purse. Linda


----------



## ruthann

I have the Kindle wifi also. I love it. I am older and the ability to use larger print allows me to read like I did with better vision years ago. I also have bookshelves overloaded to deal with and with the Kindle this problem ended. I used to give many books away to friends. This is the only downside, is that you can't share. Ruthann


----------



## Luciledodd

I was not able to see to read after my surgery. And really didn't feel like it either. Anyway, this summer I figured out how to bring the print up to where I could see it without straining and I am really quick with the page turn. So my Nook has given back reading. And I love that I can go on line and browse then my purchase is on my Nook when I turn it own. Also, my girls and I are sharing an account since we read the same types of books. so whatever I buy, they can download to theirs and the same for me. Course you might know whose credit card is tied to the account. lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Luciledodd said:


> I was not able to see to read after my surgery. And really didn't feel like it either. Anyway, this summer I figured out how to bring the print up to where I could see it without straining and I am really quick with the page turn. So my Nook has given back reading. And I love that I can go on line and browse then my purchase is on my Nook when I turn it own. Also, my girls and I are sharing an account since we read the same types of books. so whatever I buy, they can download to theirs and the same for me. Course you might know whose credit card is tied to the account. lol


That is the only reason I wish I had purchased the Nook...I like the idea of sharing, Kindle is sort of disappointing that I have to give my Kindle away to give away the books..lol...


----------



## Kathie

There are some Kindle books that can be shared but not most of them, I think. I love mine for being compact and the large font I can use!!! I just wish I could afford to read everything on it. I read a lot so I could go broke if I didn't use the public library as much as possible!


----------



## irishnproud2b

I have a Kindle. They now allow you to loan a purchase book one time to one person for 2 weeks. So, they're getting there. Also, I have downloaded lots of free books. My sister has the Kindle app, so when she sees free books (we both read Amish books and Christian fiction) she lets me know about it. She is on the computer more than me!


----------

